# Migranti, aggirato decreto: "fragilità psicologica". Ma Ocean Viking in Francia.



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".

Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
Aggirato dunque il recente decreto del governo, che includeva la parola "fragilità".

La Ocean Viking con 234 persone invece viene dirottata in Francia, dopo l'intervento diretto della Meloni che ha parlato con Macron.
Francia: "Saranno fatti scendere tutti i migranti dalla nave, nessuno escluso, e poi registrati come richiedenti asilo"
Sos Mediterranée: "L'Italia non è più da considerare un porto sicuro, navigare verso la Francia."


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...


Bene cosi, andatevene tutti in Francia.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...


Game Over


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2022)

Andate, andate dai mangiarane.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...



Fragili psicologicamente. Avvocati e ricorsi al TAR.

Miliardi e miliardi di risorse bruciati per occuparsi degli schiavisti che ci lucrano sopra, poi mia madre per una banale lastra di raggi X deve farsi 60 km anda e 60 km rianda.

Brutti schifosi maledetti.

Che 'sta gente non venga presa a cinghiate dalla folla inferocita, mah, non me ne capacito.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

fragili psicologicamente...persone che con migliaia di dollari, prezzo del viaggio, vivrebbero da benestanti per due anni nei loro paesi
dopo i fragili del covid ora sotto con i fragili dei barconi
quando si chiama la psicologia una scienza...


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...


Evvai!!!! PIL +184939%

Grazie Meloni, grazie Salvini!

 I veri problemi dell'Italia eh.


----------



## PANDA82 (8 Novembre 2022)

Era risaputo che una volta in porto la nave non sarebbe ripartita senza far scendere tutti. 
Bene però che ci siamo fatti sentire in Europa e l altra nave è diretta in Francia


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...


Con questi 234 clandestini la francia ha accolto negli ultimi 10 anni 234 clandestini. Forse proprio ora perchè alla signora macron serve una badante visto che ha 110 anni e la trovano facilmente in quella nave


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...


Che dite, a sto giro lo capiamo che è tutta fuffa e che non esiste alcun modo di non fare entrare sta gente (per quanto anche io vorrei) senza causare un terremoto internazionale?
No, perchè devi prenderti la responsabilità di farli potenzialmente MORIRE (lo scrivo in grande, è cruciale) in mare o farli sbarcare.
Una volta che ti arrivano in porto non puoi tenerli li, ci fai una figura terribile. 
O li tieni in mare (e in bocca al lupo a dormire di notte quando le carrette affondano e il giorno dopo la stampa ti nuclearizza il governo), o li fai sbarcare. 
Punto.
Il resto è propaganda, come lo è ogni soluzione semplice a problemi enormemente complessi.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che dite, a sto giro lo capiamo che è tutta fuffa e che non esiste alcun modo di non fare entrare sta gente (per quanto anche io vorrei) senza causare un terremoto internazionale?
> No, perchè devi prenderti la responsabilità di farli potenzialmente MORIRE (lo scrivo in grande, è cruciale) in mare o farli sbarcare.
> Una volta che ti arrivano in porto non puoi tenerli li, ci fai una figura terribile.
> O li tieni in mare (e in bocca al lupo a dormire di notte quando le carrette affondano e il giorno dopo la stampa ti nuclearizza il governo), o li fai sbarcare.
> ...



Cioè, ma veramente c'è da mangiarsi il fegato a 4 mani, eh.

Mi spiegate per quale catzo di motivo siamo l'unico paese che è destinato per l'eternità a sorbirsi 'ste oscenità, senza possibilità di mitigare, non dico eliminare? Ma gli altri fanno uguale, per caso? Cioè, l'Albania è messa meglio di noi allora.

Dalle grinfie USA non ne veniamo fuori.
Dalle grinfie UE non ne veniamo fuori.
Dalle grinfie ONG non ne veniamo fuori.

Cioè, dei cialtroni criminali su una ferraglia mezza rotta riescono a tenere in scacco un paese. L'unica soluzione -- giusta, per giunta -- è subire.

E' colpa della stampa. E allora nuclearizziamo la stampa, Cristo infame. Ma guarda che mi tocca leggere, invece di approvare siamo qui a sperare che 'sta tragedia continui per sempre. Boh.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cioè, ma veramente c'è da mangiarsi il fegato a 4 mani, eh.
> 
> *Mi spiegate per quale catzo di motivo siamo l'unico paese che è destinato per l'eternità a sorbirsi 'ste oscenità*, senza possibilità di mitigare, non dico eliminare? Ma gli altri fanno uguale, per caso? Cioè, l'Albania è messa meglio di noi allora.
> 
> ...


Perdonami, ma questa domanda mi sembra davvero ingenua.
Cioè basta guardare una cartina geografica per capire che da sto problema dei migranti non ne usciremo MAI per mere considerazioni geografiche. Proprio è lampante. 
Non sono migranti che arrivano via terra e che allora puoi tranquillamente tenere fuori col filo spinato, che tanto mica muioiono.
Questi arrivano DAL MARE, tu hai tutto il diritto di lasciarli fuori ma con la consapevolezza che li stai esponendo ad un rischio MORTALE.
Cioè fammi capire, secondo te se domani quella bagnarola a cui non concedi l'ingresso per il blocco navale di sta ceppa (altra sciocchezza con cui hanno abbindolato milioni di persone... semplici) e quella affonda e ci crepano 200 persone, secondo te che conseguenze avvengono? 
Smettono di arrivare?
Quelli non sanno niente di quello che trovano qua, pensano che sia l'italia del bengodi degli anni 80. Manco sanno chi è al governo. 
Intanto però con ogni probabilità ti prendi mille denunce, provvedimenti internazionali perchè stai violando il diritto del mare, il diritto umanitario e 3/4 convenzioni per i diritti umani, e ci troviamo a pagare miliardi. 
Per cosa? Per avere 200 disperati in meno che tanto ogni giorno ne arrivano altri 2000 che la stampa non ti viene a dire? 

A volte davvero io non vi capisco


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che dite, a sto giro lo capiamo che è tutta fuffa e che non esiste alcun modo di non fare entrare sta gente (per quanto anche io vorrei) senza causare un terremoto internazionale?
> No, perchè devi prenderti la responsabilità di farli potenzialmente MORIRE (lo scrivo in grande, è cruciale) in mare o farli sbarcare.
> Una volta che ti arrivano in porto non puoi tenerli li, ci fai una figura terribile.
> O li tieni in mare (e in bocca al lupo a dormire di notte quando le carrette affondano e il giorno dopo la stampa ti nuclearizza il governo), o li fai sbarcare.
> ...


infatti il problema si risolve nelle acque territoriali dei paesi di origine
quelle persone non devono partire
servono droni attivi 24 ore e combattere la corruzione della forza pubblica indigena che spesso è complice


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti il problema si risolve nelle acque territoriali dei paesi di origine
> quelle persone non devono partire
> servono droni attivi 24 ore e combattere la corruzione della forza pubblica indigena che spesso è complice


In linea teorica si, in linea pratica hai idea di quanto diavolo costi quello che proponi?
Se hai voglia di pagare il doppio delle tasse per finanziare missioni di mantenimento dell'ordine sulle coste libiche e siriane...


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2022)

Come fragili psicologicamente? Quindi se diranno di avere subito violenze mentre erano a bordo dalle ONG si dirà che non sono affidabili?


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma questa domanda mi sembra davvero ingenua.
> Cioè basta guardare una cartina geografica per capire che da sto problema dei migranti non ne usciremo MAI per mere considerazioni geografiche. Proprio è lampante.
> Non sono migranti che arrivano via terra e che allora puoi tranquillamente tenere fuori col filo spinato, che tanto mica muioiono.
> Questi arrivano DAL MARE, tu hai tutto il diritto di lasciarli fuori ma con la consapevolezza che li stai esponendo ad un rischio MORTALE.
> ...



Ho capito.

Quindi, se nella strada dove abito, si organizzano e mi mettono il sudiciume (scusa il paragone, giusto per intendersi) davanti casa, io sono obbligato a tenermelo, e se tento di liberarmene loro chiamano subito la polizia che mi fa del male.

Nello stesso momento, gli altri eventualmente respingono l'eventuale sudiciume che hanno davanti la porta in mezzo alla strada, e non gli accade niente.

E tutto questo perché qualcuno, lassù, ha decretato in modo divino che questo schifo di paese è l'unico target possibile su tutta la superficie del globo, sta proprio scritto sulle tavole di pietra, da sempre.

Benissimo, ok. Vabbé, pensatela come volete. Non ti sto a spiegare cosa spero che succeda a questo paese. Qualcosa di molto doloroso, da tirare una linea netta.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In linea teorica si, in linea pratica hai idea di quanto diavolo costi quello che proponi?
> Se hai voglia di pagare il doppio delle tasse per finanziare missioni di mantenimento dell'ordine sulle coste libiche e siriane...


certo che ne ho voglia e lo farei volentieri, ma deve essere una cosa precisa e concordata.
quei governi dittatoriali, tribali o altro devono avere contezza che ad ogni persona che varca verranno meno tot. milioni
poi vedi se fanno finta di nulla.

non basta dare delle piccole navi e addestrare la guardia costiera libica che gioca a chi prende prima questi con le ONG

ci devono essere dei progetti di investimenti a medio-lungo termine legati ai numeri dei migranti che fanno passare

poi ci devono essere anche gli accordi per riprenderseli, sono troppo pochi


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si conclude il caso delle ONG bloccate in porto con "sbarco selettivo".
> 
> Dopo che il governo ha fatto sbarcare donne e bambini, le ONG supportate da avvocati, attivisti e ricorsi al TAR si sono rifiutate di abbandonare i porti italiani con i migranti rifiutati.
> Dopo vari gesti inconsulti sulle navi, le ONG hanno richiesto oggi un secondo controllo sui migranti "scartati", e le autorità sanitarie li hanno considerati "fragili psicologicamente" al pari di donne e bambini, e quindi idonei allo sbarco.
> ...


I "fragili" qualche notte fa hanno fatto una rissa qui sotto casa mia, lanciandosi seggiole del bar e bottiglie, urlando come ossessi per circa mezz'ora. Dopodiché, come spesso capita, si è fatta quiete e mi sono addormentato con le finestre illuminate di blu (volanti della polizia, ormai nostri vicini abituali).


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Quindi, se nella strada dove abito, si organizzano e mi mettono il sudiciume (scusa il paragone, giusto per intendersi) davanti casa, io sono obbligato a tenermelo, e se tento di liberarmene loro chiamano subito la polizia che mi fa del male.
> 
> ...


Se i migranti arrivano dall'africa e generalmente partono dalla Libia, mi spieghi dove dovrebbero attraccare?
In Svezia? 
E soprattutto, se tutto il mondo civilizzato è concorde sul firmare delle convenzioni sui basilari diritti umani, noi dobbiamo essere gli unici che dicono "no non me ne frega nulla, che muoia sta gente in mare la vita continua amen"? 
Siamo sfigati, semplice, tocca soccorrere sta gente o essere onesti e ammettere che della loro vita non ci interessa nulla e che anzi nemmeno li consideriamo persone. 

Io comunque una linea la tirerei su un paese che ha perso da tempo ogni barlume di umanità, sprofondato nel cinismo più barbaro. 
Ma ripeto, sono io che vivo in tempi e modi che probabilmente nulla hanno a che vedere con questo brave new world che si sta costruendo in cui i valori non contano nulla. 
Comanda la maggioranza, costruitevi l'italia che volete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> I "fragili" qualche notte fa hanno fatto una rissa qui sotto casa mia, lanciandosi seggiole del bar e bottiglie, urlando come ossessi per circa mezz'ora. Dopodiché, come spesso capita, si è fatta quiete e mi sono addormentato con le finestre illuminate di blu (volanti della polizia, ormai nostri vicini abituali).



Molti di quelli erano teneri bambini. Con i baffi.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se i migranti arrivano dall'africa e generalmente partono dalla Libia, mi spieghi dove dovrebbero attraccare?
> In Svezia?



E infatti lasciamo bombardare la Libia tranquillamente dai criminali USA, UK e Francia, con la Turchia che va a spadroneggiare. Sembra più agevole passare dallo stretto di Gibilterra evitando le carrette del mare, sai.

Seccante dire 'ste banalità per le quali passo pure da cretinoide saputello.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E soprattutto, se tutto il mondo civilizzato è concorde sul firmare delle convenzioni sui basilari diritti umani, noi dobbiamo essere gli unici che dicono "no non me ne frega nulla, che muoia sta gente in mare la vita continua amen"?
> Siamo sfigati, semplice, tocca soccorrere sta gente o essere onesti e ammettere che della loro vita non ci interessa nulla e che anzi nemmeno li consideriamo persone.
> 
> Io comunque una linea la tirerei su un paese che ha perso da tempo ogni barlume di umanità, sprofondato nel cinismo più barbaro.
> ...



Sì, certo il cinismo di alimentare una tratta degli schiavi e favorirne l'allontanamento dalle loro famiglie facendosi pagare. Che strana solidarietà. Io darei metà dello stipendio se sapessi che arriverebbe integro in quei posti e servisse a migliorare le condizioni di vita.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comanda la maggioranza, costruitevi l'italia che volete.



L'hai detto tu che ci comandano a bacchetta gli altri, ma che ti vuoi costruire. Ci siamo disintegrati, sicuramente hai meno di 35 anni.

Cioè, ci vogliamo far comandare. Io no di certo, ma io da solo conto zero, purtroppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

*Cortocircuito in Francia.
Dopo l'apertura di Macron e l'annuncio di accogliere la Ocean Viking , ora altri membri del governo cercano di fare marcia indietro per placare la rabbia dell' opinione pubblica e l'opposizione, che temono un pericoloso precedente.

Il portavoce Veran: "Comportamento inaccettabile dell'Italia, contrario al diritto del mare e allo spirito di solidarietà europea. Da un Paese che è il primo beneficiario del meccanismo di solidarietà ci aspettiamo altro. La Ocean Viking era nelle loro acque.
La trattativa tra Macron e Meloni? Non ne posso parlare, ma noi siamo accoglienti e rispettiamo i trattati"
SOS Mediterranee: "Ci stiamo spostando in direzione della Corsica dove c’è il primo porto sicuro, escludendo quelli dell’Italia, che non ne ha concessi. Usciremo dalla Sar di pertinenza dell’Italia e raggiungeremo quindi acque francesi, non escludendo che il porto finale di approdo possa essere Marsiglia".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cortocircuito in Francia.
> Dopo l'apertura di Macron e l'annuncio di accogliere la Ocean Viking , ora altri membri del governo cercano di fare marcia indietro per placare la rabbia dell' opinione pubblica e l'opposizione, che temono un pericoloso precedente.
> 
> Il portavoce Veran: "Comportamento inaccettabile dell'Italia, contrario al diritto del mare e allo spirito di solidarietà europea. Da un Paese che è il primo beneficiario del meccanismo di solidarietà ci aspettiamo altro. La Ocean Viking era nelle loro acque e lì doveva essere accolta. La trattativa tra Macron e Meloni? Non ne posso parlare, ma noi siamo accoglienti e rispettiamo i trattati"
> SOS Mediterranee: "Ci stiamo spostando in direzione della Corsica dove c’è il primo porto sicuro, escludendo quelli dell’Italia, che non ne ha concessi. Usciremo dalla Sar di pertinenza dell’Italia e raggiungeremo quindi acque francesi, non escludendo che il porto finale di approdo possa essere Marsiglia".*



Scommettiamo che Carolo Vikingo questo pomeriggio farà marcia indietro, tenendo i migranti altri giorni in mare, e farà di nuovo rotta verso i porti italiani?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cortocircuito in Francia.
> Dopo l'apertura di Macron e l'annuncio di accogliere la Ocean Viking , ora altri membri del governo cercano di fare marcia indietro per placare la rabbia dell' opinione pubblica e l'opposizione, che temono un pericoloso precedente.
> 
> Il portavoce Veran: "Comportamento inaccettabile dell'Italia, contrario al diritto del mare e allo spirito di solidarietà europea. Da un Paese che è il primo beneficiario del meccanismo di solidarietà ci aspettiamo altro. La Ocean Viking era nelle loro acque.
> ...



Eh, da loro conta più l'opinione pubblica della stampa, eh.

Siamo noi i disumani, eh.

Beneficiamo, ma loro non vogliono benefici, eh, no no no.

Che maledetti, loro e i beoti trolloni che sostengono 'sto scempio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Evvai!!!! PIL +184939%
> 
> Grazie Meloni, grazie Salvini!
> 
> I veri problemi dell'Italia eh.


Giusto, i problemi veri erano banchi a rotelle, presidente o presidentessa, ddl zan zan ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Novembre 2022)

La cosa pazzesca è che metà dell'elettorato si divide sulla questione immigrati. L'altra cosa pazzesca è che non c'è correlazione nei fatti tra arrivi di immigrati e colori dei governi. Vale anche in USA, Trump eletto per fare il muro in Messico e arrivavano più immigrati e c'erano meno esplulsioni che ai tempi di Obama. La politica è veramente fumo negli occhi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

*Comunicato "ad hoc" della Commissione Europea per cercare di evitare lo sbarco in Francia:

"Ordiniamo lo sbarco immediato dei migranti della Ocean Viking nel luogo sicuro più vicino. L'obbligo è chiaro e inequivocabile"

La nave entrerà in acque francesi questa notte, ma al momento del comunicato era vicina a Cagliari.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato "ad hoc" della Commissione Europea per cercare di evitare lo sbarco in Francia:
> 
> "Ordiniamo lo sbarco immediato dei migranti della Ocean Viking nel luogo sicuro più vicino. L'obbligo è chiaro e inequivocabile"
> 
> La nave entrerà in acque francesi questa notte, ma al momento del comunicato era vicina a Cagliari.*


----------



## Rudi84 (9 Novembre 2022)

Ma se scappano davvero dalla guerra come dicono (tipo la famosissima guerra in Tunisia) mi dite come hanno fatto a trovarli stressati quelli che non erano ancora sbarcati dalle navi a Catania stando seduti tutto il giorno a non fare niente?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato "ad hoc" della Commissione Europea per cercare di evitare lo sbarco in Francia:
> 
> "Ordiniamo lo sbarco immediato dei migranti della Ocean Viking nel luogo sicuro più vicino. L'obbligo è chiaro e inequivocabile"
> 
> La nave entrerà in acque francesi questa notte, ma al momento del comunicato era vicina a Cagliari.*



Eh, parecchi si staranno fregando le mani, si toccano pure dall'eccitazione, mutande croccanti.

Magari si spera che la nave verrà scortata con navi militari UE (battenti bandiera francese, eh) pronte ad aprire il fuoco se non li accettiamo e muti, dopodiché ci si crogiolerà sull'ennesima figura di mierda del governo FascioMelons.

Grande UE e grande progresso civile. Piccoli uomini senza spina dorsale ma con grande diametro dello sfintere.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Novembre 2022)

il nostro personale portuale è pronto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

*Dopo ulteriori lamentele e nonostante l'assist della UE per favorire lo sbarco in Italia, la Francia è costretta a cedere. 
La Ocean Viking sbarcherà a Tolosa perché il capitano non ritiene più l'Italia un porto sicuro.
Via libera del governo francese. E' uno dei rari casi di ONG sbarcata in Francia, che crea un precedente che infastidice il governo stesso e l'opposizione.

Le Pen applaude la Meloni, ma è furiosa con Macron: "Devono tornare in Africa. Precedente gravissimo. Faremo opposizione durissima."*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo ulteriori lamentele e nonostante l'assist della UE per favorire lo sbarco in Italia, la Francia è costretta a cedere.
> La Ocean Viking sbarcherà a Tolosa perché il capitano non ritiene più l'Italia un porto sicuro.
> Via libera del governo francese. E' uno dei rari casi di ONG sbarcata in Francia, che crea un precedente che infastidice il governo stesso e l'opposizione.
> 
> Le Pen applaude la Meloni, ma è furiosa con Macron: "Devono tornare in Africa. Precedente gravissimo. Faremo opposizione durissima."*


Assurdo!! non pensavo che le navi potessero percorrere più di 300 miglia


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo ulteriori lamentele e nonostante l'assist della UE per favorire lo sbarco in Italia, la Francia è costretta a cedere.
> La Ocean Viking sbarcherà a Tolosa perché il capitano non ritiene più l'Italia un porto sicuro.
> Via libera del governo francese. E' uno dei rari casi di ONG sbarcata in Francia, che crea un precedente che infastidice il governo stesso e l'opposizione.
> 
> Le Pen applaude la Meloni, ma è furiosa con Macron: "Devono tornare in Africa. Precedente gravissimo. Faremo opposizione durissima."*


Le Pen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

*Vergogna Francia: "Ci prendiamo la Ocean Viking in maniera del tutto eccezionale.
Ma prendiamo provvedimenti contro il governo italiano per avere chiuso i porti alla Ocean Viking, sospendiamo l'accoglienza di 3000 migranti italiani prevista dagli accordi di redistribuzione europea.
Invitiamo anche la Germania e gli altri paesi europei a fare altrettanto."*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Vergogna Francia: "Ci prendiamo la Ocean Viking in maniera del tutto eccezionale.
> Ma prendiamo provvedimenti contro il governo italiano per avere chiuso i porti alla Ocean Viking, sospendiamo l'accoglienza di 3000 migranti italiani prevista dagli accordi di redistribuzione europea.
> Invitiamo anche la Germania e gli altri paesi europei a fare altrettanto."*


che goduria, tutto il buonismo viene a galla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Vergogna Francia: "Ci prendiamo la Ocean Viking in maniera del tutto eccezionale.
> Ma prendiamo provvedimenti contro il governo italiano per avere chiuso i porti alla Ocean Viking, sospendiamo l'accoglienza di 3000 migranti italiani prevista dagli accordi di redistribuzione europea.
> Invitiamo anche la Germania e gli altri paesi europei a fare altrettanto."*



Gne gne gne mangia rane e baguette...
Per una ONG che arriva in Francia dopo tipo un decennio, questi fanno le checche offese.
Che poi sicuramente se li prendevano questi 3000, sicuramente... come sempre.... come se cambiasse qualcosa 

Spero rispondano con una bella pernacchia.

E goduria sì, alla prima bagnarola è saltato il teatrino dei finti buonisti UE. Tutto a galla alla luce del sole.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Vergogna Francia: "Ci prendiamo la Ocean Viking in maniera del tutto eccezionale.
> Ma prendiamo provvedimenti contro il governo italiano per avere chiuso i porti alla Ocean Viking, sospendiamo l'accoglienza di 3000 migranti italiani prevista dagli accordi di redistribuzione europea.
> Invitiamo anche la Germania e gli altri paesi europei a fare altrettanto."*



Speriamo che con sti teatrini non finiremo col perderci......

Noi siamo cosi, coda fra le gambe quando serve coraggio, casinisti per le minkiate.

Non che non sia un grave problema quello dell' immigrazione incontrollata, ma il catso duro va usato con chi è contro di te, non contro chi è dalla tua parte.

Da qui alla fine dei tempi saremo sempre il primo porto che per chi parte dall' Africa, non siamo in Lost e non c'è nessun meccanismo da girare..... 

Devono darci i soldi (  ) e prendersi la loro parte di migranti come da accordi.

Qualcuno sul pezzo, sa veramente ( cifre alla mano) se gli altri paesi stanno rispettando gli accordi presi con il resto d' Europa o l' Italia la sta prendendo clamorosamente in c. ?


----------



## Andris (10 Novembre 2022)

*il gastroenterologo e novello fact checker Cartabellotta di Gimbe sullo sbarco per scelta medica:

"Il medico agisce secondo scienza e coscienza, non legittima scelte politiche"*





dopo tre anni di sospensione per covid e vaccino, ora torna la soggettività del medico
bentornata


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma questa domanda mi sembra davvero ingenua.
> Cioè basta guardare una cartina geografica per capire che da sto problema dei migranti non ne usciremo MAI per mere considerazioni geografiche. Proprio è lampante.
> Non sono migranti che arrivano via terra e che allora puoi tranquillamente tenere fuori col filo spinato, che tanto mica muioiono.
> Questi arrivano DAL MARE, tu hai tutto il diritto di lasciarli fuori ma con la consapevolezza che li stai esponendo ad un rischio MORTALE.
> ...


ovvio che la smettono, mica sono scemi.
magari non alla 1a ma alla 3a di sicuro smettono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Vergogna Francia: "Ci prendiamo la Ocean Viking in maniera del tutto eccezionale.
> Ma prendiamo provvedimenti contro il governo italiano per avere chiuso i porti alla Ocean Viking, sospendiamo l'accoglienza di 3000 migranti italiani prevista dagli accordi di redistribuzione europea.
> Invitiamo anche la Germania e gli altri paesi europei a fare altrettanto."*


bravi, fan bene.
gli idioti siamo noi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bene andate là


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ovvio che la smettono, mica sono scemi.
> magari non alla 1a ma alla 3a di sicuro smettono.


Mi spiace deluderti ma sta gente qua non ha la pallida idea della situazione socioeconomica del nostro paese.
Molti vengono raggirati dagli scafisti che li convincono che qui troveranno il bengodi craxiano degli anni 80, non sanno NULLA di noi e di come stiamo messi, ne sanno qualcosa dei naufragi di migranti


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma sta gente qua non ha la pallida idea della situazione socioeconomica del nostro paese.
> Molti vengono raggirati dagli scafisti che li convincono che qui troveranno il bengodi craxiano degli anni 80, non sanno NULLA di noi e di come stiamo messi, ne sanno qualcosa dei naufragi di migranti


mmm io non credo sia così ma poniamo che sia vero.
ci sono altri 1000 modi per risolvere il problema.
ti sparo 2 cavolate? 

-rimorchi la nave e la riporti indietro
-li fai scendere e poi li riportiindietro con una tua nave
-te ne freghi se affondano
-fai leggi che penalizzano gli immigrati così appena arrivano qui e capiscono, se ne vanno da soli.

penso che solo una di queste vada bene...
NB: non mi interessa una mazza se mi danno del fascista.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmm io non credo sia così ma poniamo che sia vero.
> ci sono altri 1000 modi per risolvere il problema.
> ti sparo 2 cavolate?
> 
> ...


Ma il problema non è quello.
Il problema è che le cose che proponi vanno contro qualunque convenzione internazionale sui piu basilari diritti umani, se le facessimo ci troveremmo in un amen probabilmente sospesi dall'ONU e trattati come uno stato canaglia qualsiasi, con economia distrutta investitori in fuga ed enormi problemi di reputazione internazionale. 
Per due immigrati? Non ne vale la pena, credimi.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma sta gente qua non ha la pallida idea della situazione socioeconomica del nostro paese.
> Molti vengono raggirati dagli scafisti che li convincono che qui troveranno il bengodi craxiano degli anni 80, non sanno NULLA di noi e di come stiamo messi, ne sanno qualcosa dei naufragi di migranti


Io invece penso che siano ben informati soprattutto sul calo demografico dei paesi europei e quindi, dal loro punto di vista, giustamente, vengono a prendersi un posto, una casa, forse un futuro.

Vi furono periodi nella storia passata in cui le risorse venivano disputate fra i governanti dei vari staterelli. Braccia e gambe in più.
I modi di produzione ovviamente sono cambiati. Braccia e gambe in più non sono più così ricercati.

Un possibile deterrente potrebbe essere la minaccia concreta di farli lavorare. Non gozzovigliare alle Stazioni ferroviarie o fuori dai centri commerciali, ospedali etc etc.

Hai messo piede in Italia? Il tuo culo appartiene a Roma. Farai quello che ti viene detto o pedali via.

Chiaro che questo richiede un regime organizzato ed autoritario (le due cose in Italia di solito non si coniugano bene).

Chiaro che questo "sogno" viene minato alla base dal fatto che i primi a cui raddrizzare la schiena sono gli italiani.

Poi negli anni sono state lanciate tante parole in libertà.

Trovi immigrati che hanno seguito corsi di lingua ed almeno possono aspirare a rendersi utili.

Ho esperienza diretta di famiglie marocchine in cui la donna e madre 25 enne dopo 4-5 anni in Italia fa fatica a esprimersi e capire.

I figli di un'altra, ormai ventenni, cresciuti qui, che professionalmente possono solo aspirare a fare consegne o lavorare dietro il banco di un Kebab.

Un cacciavite in mano non lo sanno tenere.

Prospettive cupe.

Italiani vittima del doppio standard rovesciato.

Cortili condominiali pieni di immondizia.

Strade di campagna parimenti lordate di immondizia. Ci sarà anche qualche italiano fra i responsabili, ma molti sono nomadi.

E poi il sottobosco di clandestini che non avendo accesso ad una piattaforma ecologica conciano l'Italia come i loro paesi.

Ripeto, lo fanno anche gli italiani.

In Puglia sotto ad ogni curva panoramica di strada litoranea trovi di tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non è quello.
> Il problema è che le cose che proponi vanno contro qualunque convenzione internazionale sui piu basilari diritti umani, se le facessimo ci troveremmo in un amen probabilmente sospesi dall'ONU e trattati come uno stato canaglia qualsiasi, con economia distrutta investitori in fuga ed enormi problemi di reputazione internazionale.
> Per due immigrati? Non ne vale la pena, credimi.



Sì, certo, sospesi dall'ONU che ovviamente se ne fotte degli schiavisti, mentre penalizza chi si sta sobbarcando centinaia di migliaia di gente CHE PAGA per venire qui, e per la quale dobbiamo PAGARE.

Grandi davvero questi criminali dell'ONU. Ma chissenefrega dell'ONU, amico. Se non sbaglio mi avevi detto proprio te che ci avevi avuto a che fare, nevvero?

Poi, fammi capire, gli investitori guardano il rapporto migranti/giorno per valutare gli investimenti? Questa mi è nuova.

Poi sempre 'sta storia dei "due" immigrati, 9 MLD che sono "bruscolini" (come dice quell'altro, non te), è tutto un minimizzare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

*Corriere: "Macron furioso studia misure di ritorsione contro l'Italia per avere chiuso il porto alla ONG. Stracciate tutte le intese con Draghi."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Macron furioso studia misure di ritorsione contro l'Italia per avere chiuso il porto alla ONG. Stracciate tutte le intese con Draghi."*



Bwahahahah addirittura ritorsioni non specificate  Mi sa che è stato toccato un nervo scopertissimo in terra mangiarane.
E poi chissà che grandi intese a beneficio dell'Italia, con Draghi. 

Comunque dai, visto che nel mondo è tutto una guerra, iniziamo una guerra Italia-Francia. La Melona guerrafondaia ce l'abbiamo, almeno una guerra interessante a cui parteciperei volentieri.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bwahahahah addirittura ritorsioni non specificate  Mi sa che è stato toccato un nervo scopertissimo in terra mangiarane.
> E poi chissà che grandi intese a beneficio dell'Italia, con Draghi.



Attendo con trepidazione i nostri "patrioti" cerebrolesi che sfilano con le bandiere francese e arcobaleno, inneggiando a sanzioni contro la dittatura fascista.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque dai, visto che nel mondo è tutto una guerra, iniziamo una guerra Italia-Francia. La Melona guerrafondaia ce l'abbiamo, almeno una guerra interessante a cui parteciperei volentieri.



Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bwahahahah addirittura ritorsioni non specificate  Mi sa che è stato toccato un nervo scopertissimo in terra mangiarane.
> E poi chissà che grandi intese a beneficio dell'Italia, con Draghi.
> 
> Comunque dai, visto che nel mondo è tutto una guerra, iniziamo una guerra Italia-Francia. La Melona guerrafondaia ce l'abbiamo, almeno una guerra interessante a cui parteciperei volentieri.


tanto i padroni aiutano noi, no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Macron furioso studia misure di ritorsione contro l'Italia per avere chiuso il porto alla ONG. Stracciate tutte le intese con Draghi."*



Comunque dal mio punto di vista, come paese, fanno benissimo a dichiare letteralmente guerra anche per un singolo migrante che varca il confine nazionale. Anche considerando i massacri ISIS che hanno avuto in patria.
Gli sberleffi e la critica vanno ovviamente all'ipocrisia europea. Accogliere, accogliere, accogliere, ridistribuire, Soros, + Europa, solidarieté, e poi appena si tratta della prima ONG che varca il confine francese in 5 anni (la precedente era l'Aquarius nel 2018), vanno giù di matto.

Sono come l'Inter o la Juve che si lamentano del primo torto arbitrale


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2022)

Poi figuriamoci se quel demente di Letta adesso non prende le parti dei francesi.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> I "fragili" qualche notte fa hanno fatto una rissa qui sotto casa mia, lanciandosi seggiole del bar e bottiglie, urlando come ossessi per circa mezz'ora. Dopodiché, come spesso capita, si è fatta quiete e mi sono addormentato con le finestre illuminate di blu (volanti della polizia, ormai nostri vicini abituali).


Fragili is the new "risorse". Il tutto da un governo di (finta) destra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Macron furioso studia misure di ritorsione contro l'Italia per avere chiuso il porto alla ONG. Stracciate tutte le intese con Draghi."*


La solidale UE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

*Marine le Pen: "Bene la Meloni a chiudere i porti alle ONG, anche noi al governo faremmo la stessa identica cosa. Così avremmo fatto anche per la Aquarius nel 2018. Tutti questi migranti devono tornarsene in Africa.
Per quel che riguarda Macron, è un lassista.
Chiederemo una commissione d'inchiesta al parlamento europeo dopo questa vicenda, non contro l'operato italiano ma contro i legami criminali tra ONG e organizzazioni criminali"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi figuriamoci se quel demente di Letta adesso non prende le parti dei francesi.



A questo bisognava prenderlo a calci in cù tempo fa, invece ancora oggi becca il 19% alle elezioni.
Incredibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

Somaroh è stato imbarcato nella Ocean Viking?


----------



## Dexter (10 Novembre 2022)

Ma avete letto le dichiarazioni del ministro degli interni francese? Roba che se fossi la Meloni, dichiarerei apertamente guerra alla Francia. Che schifosi


----------



## Dexter (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Somaroh è stato imbarcato nella Ocean Viking?


Speriamo di sì e che lo scambino in mare aperto per uno che non ha pagato il viaggio


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marine le Pen: "Bene la Meloni a chiudere i porti alle ONG, anche noi al governo faremmo la stessa identica cosa. Così avremmo fatto anche per la Aquarius nel 2018. Tutti questi migranti devono tornarsene in Africa.
> Per quel che riguarda Macron, è un lassista.
> Chiederemo una commissione d'inchiesta al parlamento europeo dopo questa vicenda, non contro l'operato italiano ma contro i legami criminali tra ONG e organizzazioni criminali"*


Benissimo fino al "commissione d'inchiesta al parlamento europeo" come chiedere alla mafia se i mafiosi son dannosi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma avete letto le dichiarazioni del ministro degli interni francese? Roba che se fossi la Meloni, dichiarerei apertamente guerra alla Francia. Che schifosi



La cosa brutta è che i piddioti daranno ragione alla francia.
Traditori dell'italia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa brutta è che i piddioti daranno ragione alla francia.
> Traditori dell'italia.


Pidioti ed elettori son traditori della patria, insieme a 5s e sostenitori


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non è quello.
> Il problema è che le cose che proponi vanno contro qualunque convenzione internazionale sui piu basilari diritti umani, se le facessimo ci troveremmo in un amen probabilmente sospesi dall'ONU e trattati come uno stato canaglia qualsiasi, con economia distrutta investitori in fuga ed enormi problemi di reputazione internazionale.
> Per due immigrati? Non ne vale la pena, credimi.


quindi le convenzioni valgono solo per noi, dato che tutti e dico tutti fanno porcate sui diritti umani ma nessuno dice niente.
ad alcuni gli han dato anche i mondiali... a russia e cina non se ne parla. pensa alla corea del nord. e a noi sospendono dall'onu? dai..
per caricarli su una nave e riportarli indietro.................
vedi che se li vedono tornare indietro ci pensano 2 volte poi a vendere tutto quello che hanno per partire per l'italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Macron furioso studia misure di ritorsione contro l'Italia per avere chiuso il porto alla ONG. Stracciate tutte le intese con Draghi."*


ma che si desse na calmata sta mezza sega. 
ma perchè proprio lui tanto agitato mentre gli altri non battono ciglio???


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marine le Pen: "Bene la Meloni a chiudere i porti alle ONG, anche noi al governo faremmo la stessa identica cosa. Così avremmo fatto anche per la Aquarius nel 2018. Tutti questi migranti devono tornarsene in Africa.
> Per quel che riguarda Macron, è un lassista.
> Chiederemo una commissione d'inchiesta al parlamento europeo dopo questa vicenda, non contro l'operato italiano ma contro i legami criminali tra ONG e organizzazioni criminali"*



Per risistemare un po' le cose, invece del "pazzo" credo che bisognerà fare affidamento sulle "pazze".

Ovviamente, fanno da controaltare le varie "sobrie" e "solidali" Von der Kulen, Kamala Harris, e le nostrane Schlein e feccia progressista al seguito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

*La Francia invia di urgenza 500 agenti al confine.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Francia invia di urgenza 500 agenti al confine.*



Ahahahahahaah a Milfon gli è partito l'embolo.
Ci dichiara guerra davvero. 

Comunque ci deve essere PER FORZA dell'altro dietro questa ira funesta, chissà che patto aveva fatto con Draghi ed è saltato...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Francia invia di urgenza 500 agenti al confine.*


gli bastava scoprire le ascelle se volevano respingerci


----------



## gabri65 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Francia invia di urgenza 500 agenti al confine.*



Pazzesco, e ci sono lobotomizzati ideologizzati (ma non ci credo, sono al 100% prezzolati che fanno propaganda a più non posso) che gli danno pure ragione.

Spero la situazione degeneri, altrimenti lo prendiamo nel kulo come al solito.

Occasione storica per rivoltare la frittata, non deludetemi, e' ora di far vedere chi sono i veri criminali disumani. Sarà dura, perché ci sarà da combattere contro i nemici fuori, ma soprattutto dentro il confine.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Ahahah che spasso comunque, povera Meloni che si è circondata di cialtroni.

Per ora:

- partite iva con tassazione al 15% alzata a 100.000 euro
- tetto contante alzato
- fase embrionale di isolamento europeo

Il tutto in qualche settimana...

Per pensionati e dipendenti il nulla.. probabilmente il loro bacino elettorale!

Mi auguro di vincerla sta battaglia con la Francia, altrimenti mi viene da sorridere per tutti i "poveracci" ( non evasori e non autonomi) che hanno dato i voti alla Lega ahahahah


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Novembre 2022)

Sapete che la vituperata Lamorgese e il governonemicodelpopoloDraghi è stato capace di tenere ben 7 navi ONG ferme in porto? Con fermo amministrativo? Al contrario delle massimo 4 di Salvini. L'unica differenza è che i due prima citati non dovevano farci becera campagna elettorale sopra. Campagna elettorale che poi porta a questi risultati... Ad ogni modo la reazione francese è imbarazzante: "Non ci prendiamo quei 3500 rifugiati"... Beh, ne sono sbarcati già 90k sai che ci cambia 1/30  che poi bisogna intendersi se sono rifugiati  sono disposto ad accoglierli molto più che i clandestini non regolarizzati, quelli si, andrebbero redistribuiti


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sapete che la vituperata Lamorgese e il governonemicodelpopoloDraghi è stato capace di tenere ben 7 navi ONG ferme in porto? Con fermo amministrativo? Al contrario delle massimo 4 di Salvini. L'unica differenza è che i due prima citati non dovevano farci becera campagna elettorale sopra. Campagna elettorale che poi porta a questi risultati... Ad ogni modo la reazione francese è imbarazzante: "Non ci prendiamo quei 3500 rifugiati"... Beh, ne sono sbarcati già 90k sai che ci cambia 1/30  che poi bisogna intendersi se sono rifugiati  sono disposto ad accoglierli molto più che i clandestini non regolarizzati, quelli si, andrebbero redistribuiti



Frega un cavolo della Francia

Ma se devo litigarci meglio farlo a suon di bombe che per 4 magrebini.

Non è importante come la Germania per noi industrialmente parlando, ovviamente, ma inimicarci tutti non porterà a nulla di buono.

Nessuno vuole i barcaioli in casa, ma i più vicini restiamo comunque noi
Che litighiamo con la Francia o meno, continueranno a passare dall' Italia

Come ho detto, spero spunteremo noi la diatriba, altrimenti sarà più quello che abbiamo perso che quello che abbiamo guadagnato...


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sapete che la vituperata Lamorgese e il governonemicodelpopoloDraghi è stato capace di tenere ben 7 navi ONG ferme in porto? Con fermo amministrativo? Al contrario delle massimo 4 di Salvini. L'unica differenza è che i due prima citati non dovevano farci becera campagna elettorale sopra. Campagna elettorale che poi porta a questi risultati... Ad ogni modo la reazione francese è imbarazzante: "Non ci prendiamo quei 3500 rifugiati"... Beh, ne sono sbarcati già 90k sai che ci cambia 1/30  che poi bisogna intendersi se sono rifugiati  sono disposto ad accoglierli molto più che i clandestini non regolarizzati, quelli si, andrebbero redistribuiti


Ha bloccato pure le navi della marina italiana. A dicembre con tanto di migranti morti di freddo. Per non disturbare le elezioni regionali. E i maNgistrati muti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ha bloccato pure le navi della marina italiana. A dicembre con tanto di migranti morti di freddo. Per non disturbare le elezioni regionali. E i maNgistrati muti.



Non ne faccio una questione politica, alla fine quella sui migranti è un' arma di distrazione di massa, ci sta, la si usa da sempre.

La cosa che mi preoccupa è che c'è quel genio di Salvini a tirare i fili.

Solo un minorato può non preoccuparsi di qualunque cosa sia trattata da Salvini.

Poi magari andrà tutto bene e tanto rumore per nulla, ma preoccuparsi di cosa può combinare non è un dovere, ma un obbligo.


----------



## Sam (10 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non è quello.
> Il problema è che le cose che proponi vanno contro qualunque convenzione internazionale sui piu basilari diritti umani, se le facessimo *ci troveremmo in un amen probabilmente sospesi dall'ONU* e trattati come uno stato canaglia qualsiasi, con economia distrutta investitori in fuga ed enormi problemi di reputazione internazionale.
> Per due immigrati? Non ne vale la pena, credimi.


Ma per favore, è uno scenario che non succederà mai.
NESSUNO verrà mai cacciato dalle Nazioni Unite, perché sarebbe un autogol clamoroso, così come fu per la Società delle Nazioni ai tempi, che crollò proprio perché gli imbecilli inglesi e i loro cani francesi pensavano che a Hitler, Mussolini e Stalin interessasse qualcosa di quello che dicessero loro.

Un paese cacciato via perché non rispetta le regole, vuol dire che lo rendi libero da ogni vincolo. Il che sarebbe un precedente pericoloso per chiunque non desiderasse mantenere lo status quo.
In sostanza, caccia UN SOLO paese dalle Nazioni Unite e il potere del Consiglio di Sicurezza, dato dal veto, viene meno il giorno stesso.

Detto ciò, se succedesse sarei solo contento.
Veder crollare quest'ente inutile sarebbe una gioia incommensurabile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Attendo con trepidazione i nostri "patrioti" cerebrolesi che sfilano con le bandiere francese e arcobaleno, inneggiando a sanzioni contro la dittatura fascista.
> 
> 
> 
> Non vedo l'ora.


Tutta colpa della Melonah cit.


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ne faccio una questione politica, alla fine quella sui migranti è un' arma di distrazione di massa, ci sta, la si usa da sempre.
> 
> La cosa che mi preoccupa è che c'è quel genio di Salvini a tirare i fili.
> 
> ...


Ma che combina? Delega tutto agli altri per fare l'influencer? Non mi pare uno sgobbone. Ricordo invece oltre al caso citato della nave bloccata a gennaio anche degli idranti sui manifestanti portuali e le camionette rovesciate dai poliziotti in borghese e molti altri episodi degni di strategia della tensione come se fossimo ancora negli anni Settanta.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Novembre 2022)

Stranamente concordo con l'operato di Meloni, molto più intelligente di Salvini ai tempi ma questa non è una novità.

L'unico spiraglio per "risolvere" il problema sbarchi è farlo diventare un problema anche per i francesi, è una strategia parecchio rischiosa perchè l'UE non ci asseconderà di certo e si sa cosa succede quando si esce dai binari.. però è una forzatura che potrebbe quantomeno far ridiscutere passati accordi e spuntare condizioni più favorevoli.

P.S. Questi galletti che fanno i mestruati per 1 dico 1 ONG da sbarcare sono l'apoteosi dell'ipocrisia. Grazie Materazzi!


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ahahah che spasso comunque, povera Meloni che si è circondata di cialtroni.
> 
> Per ora:
> 
> ...


Intanto gli insegnanti hanno avuto l'aumento in busta paga che il PD in 6 anni di promesse non ha mai fatto..

la Meloni lo ha concluso in 6 giorni


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Parigi: L’Europa sospenda accordi con l’Italia.
La Francia ha attaccato l’Italia per la gestione dei migranti.
Il Ministro dell’Interno francese: È il governo italiano che ci rimetterà poiché noi eravamo impegnati con la Germania a ricollocare 3.500 persone entro l'estate del 2023, persone che sarebbero arrivate in Italia, in particolare in base al diritto marittimo. Se noi accogliamo questi 234 migranti non rilocalizzeremo nessuna delle persone che ci eravamo impegnati ad accogliere nelle prossime settimane.
Il ministro ha parlato di «scelta incomprensibile» e «l'atteggiamento inaccettabile» da parte di Roma.​


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Intanto gli insegnanti hanno avuto l'aumento in busta paga che il PD in 6 anni di promesse non ha mai fatto..
> 
> la Meloni lo ha concluso in 6 giorni



Un Governo, ti fanno credere che vada valutato dai soldi che ti mettono in tasca, ma è una sòla.
Non caschiamoci.

Dicevo lo stesso con tutti gli altri governi, a scanso di equivoci.
Mettere soldi in tasca alla gente, visto che non son mica soldi loro, è la cosa più facile e politicamente redditizia che ci sia.
Non è quello il punto...

Ben venga,* sia chiaro*.
Ma è un pelino più complesso di cosi.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Parigi: L’Europa sospenda accordi con l’Italia.​La Francia ha attaccato l’Italia per la gestione dei migranti.​Il Ministro dell’Interno francese: È il governo italiano che ci rimetterà poiché noi eravamo impegnati con la Germania a ricollocare 3.500 persone entro l'estate del 2023, persone che sarebbero arrivate in Italia, in particolare in base al diritto marittimo. Se noi accogliamo questi 234 migranti non rilocalizzeremo nessuna delle persone che ci eravamo impegnati ad accogliere nelle prossime settimane.​Il ministro ha parlato di «scelta incomprensibile» e «l'atteggiamento inaccettabile» da parte di Roma.​



La Meloni deve trovare il modo di far fuori Salvini, a tutti i costi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

*La Francia non si tiene tutti migranti, come aveva promesso inizialmente.

Distribuiti tra Germania, Croazia, Romania, Bulgaria, Lituania, Malta, Portogallo, Lussemburgo e Irlanda.*


----------



## Milanoide (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Meloni deve trovare il modo di far fuori Salvini, a tutti i costi.


Lo nomini proconsole con mandato speciale sugli affari libici.
Ooops ho sbagliato secolo / millennio...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Francia non si tiene tutti migranti, come aveva promesso inizialmente.
> 
> Distribuiti tra Croazia, Romania, Bulgaria, Lituania, Malta, Portogallo, Lussemburgo e Irlanda.*



La Francia riesce a farlo. L'Italia no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Parigi: L’Europa sospenda accordi con l’Italia.​La Francia ha attaccato l’Italia per la gestione dei migranti.​Il Ministro dell’Interno francese: È il governo italiano che ci rimetterà poiché noi eravamo impegnati con la Germania a ricollocare 3.500 persone entro l'estate del 2023, persone che sarebbero arrivate in Italia, in particolare in base al diritto marittimo. Se noi accogliamo questi 234 migranti non rilocalizzeremo nessuna delle persone che ci eravamo impegnati ad accogliere nelle prossime settimane.​Il ministro ha parlato di «scelta incomprensibile» e «l'atteggiamento inaccettabile» da parte di Roma.​



Sicuramente si sarebbero presi quei 3500 
Li avrebbe caricati direttamente Babbo Natale con le renne.

Che implodano di rabbia e sbavino schiuma, ottimo.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Parigi: L’Europa sospenda accordi con l’Italia.​La Francia ha attaccato l’Italia per la gestione dei migranti.​Il Ministro dell’Interno francese: È il governo italiano che ci rimetterà poiché noi eravamo impegnati con la Germania a ricollocare 3.500 persone entro l'estate del 2023, persone che sarebbero arrivate in Italia, in particolare in base al diritto marittimo. Se noi accogliamo questi 234 migranti non rilocalizzeremo nessuna delle persone che ci eravamo impegnati ad accogliere nelle prossime settimane.​Il ministro ha parlato di «scelta incomprensibile» e «l'atteggiamento inaccettabile» da parte di Roma.​


i razzisti con la nazionale al 90% di migranti


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i razzisti con la nazionale al 90% di migranti



Il razzista in genere lo è verso i "migranti" poveri.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Comunque raga, non pensavo fosse una super priorità per cosi tanta gente sta cosa dei migranti.
E non lo dico in tono critico eh, ma vi vedo belli caldi.

Nella mia personale classifica di ciò che è importante per un paese, non è nemmeno sul podio.

Forse perchè fosse per me, per fermare i delinquenti userei metodi mica tanto leggeri e politicamente corretti


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque raga, non pensavo fosse una super priorità per cosi tanta gente sta cosa dei migranti.
> E non lo dico in tono critico eh, ma vi vedo belli caldi.
> 
> Nella mia personale classifica di ciò che è importante per un paese, non è nemmeno sul podio.
> ...


sai com'è, fino a pochi anni fa ne avevo a migliaia sulla superstrada all'uscita del paese


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il razzista in genere lo è verso i "migranti" poveri.



Esattamente, ma comprensibile.
Se sono poveri, poi son più portati a delinquere una volta liberati dalle gabbie e a spasso per il paese.

Anche se razionalmente tra una "nave" di africani e una di oligarchi russi dovrebbe essere alla pari quale delle due salvare.

Invece dei russi non ci cureremmo, mentre degli africans di preoccupiamo.

Alla fine è sempre una questione di soldi


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un Governo, ti fanno credere che vada valutato dai soldi che ti mettono in tasca, ma è una sòla.
> Non caschiamoci.
> 
> Dicevo lo stesso con tutti gli altri governi, a scanso di equivoci.
> ...


Un conto è governare di mer-da e non avere mai critiche dall'Europa perchè sei il loro gatekeeper, un conto è governare un paese quando non hai il loro benestare EU e non piaci ai presidenti sinistroidi come Macron.

poi si sa che Macron deve fare per forza la voce grossa contro la Meloni se no perde la leadership

Si sapeva che non sarebbe stato facile ma al momento la Meloni si sta muovendo abbastanza bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque raga, non pensavo fosse una super priorità per cosi tanta gente sta cosa dei migranti.
> E non lo dico in tono critico eh, ma vi vedo belli caldi.
> 
> Nella mia personale classifica di ciò che è importante per un paese, non è nemmeno sul podio.
> ...


Fumo negli occhi che funziona bene.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sai com'è, fino a pochi anni fa ne avevo a migliaia sulla superstrada all'uscita del paese



si si! per carità, ognuno fa questa valutazione in base alla propria vita.

Dalle mie parti non attecchiscono più di tanto, già spostandomi di pochi km è un tripudio.

Ma forse sai cosa? Paesi piccoli, quindi conosco in profondità sia la malavita che la gente per bene.

Solitamente, ho sempre reputato più pericolosi rumeni e albanesi, che qualche nero.

Senegalesi, Indiani, Pakistani & company, a parte creare odori per le vie con quelle brodaglie che si mangiano, non hanno mai creato particolari problemi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

*Corriere: "Nessuna marcia indietro da parte di Meloni. Anzi, dopo una riunione il capo del governo fa sapere che si tratta di una minaccia inaccettabile al paese e una reazione spropositata.
'Vogliono toglierci i soldi? Bene, vorrà dire che non faremo attraccare più nessuna ONG nemmeno per soccorsi'.
Pieno appoggio alla linea Meloni, sia dalla farnesina, sia dal ministro degli interni."*


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fumo negli occhi che funziona bene.



Che sia fumo negli occhi, è fuori di dubbio per me.

Pero' va rispettata anche la paura degli altri, in questo caso.

Se uno non si sente sicuro ad uscire la sera, deve essere pessima la sensazione.
Però, come già detto, ci sono altre categorie di immigrati molto molto più pericolosi,

Anche Salvini affondasse a bombe nucleari tattiche ogni nave, penso che la criminalità in Italia scenderebbe del 1% forse.

Sarei molto più per l' uso dei lanciafiamme delle forze dell' ordine per chi delinque, ma è un parere personale.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esattamente, ma comprensibile.
> Se sono poveri, poi son più portati a delinquere una volta liberati dalle gabbie e a spasso per il paese.
> 
> Anche se razionalmente tra una "nave" di africani e una di oligarchi russi dovrebbe essere alla pari quale delle due salvare.
> ...



Si sa che non esistono bianchi e neri ma solo ricchi e poveri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che sia fumo negli occhi, è fuori di dubbio per me.
> 
> Pero' va rispettata anche la paura degli altri, in questo caso.
> 
> ...


Ah guarda parli con uno che vive in una città con il piu alto tasso di delinquenza e immigrazione in italia.
Ma guarda un po, non sono in gran parte "migranti" a fare casini, ma figli di migranti integrati entrati qua 20-30 anni fa.
Quindi il problema è (guarda un po!) piu profondo di cosi


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> si si! per carità, ognuno fa questa valutazione in base alla propria vita.
> 
> Dalle mie parti non attecchiscono più di tanto, già spostandomi di pochi km è un tripudio.
> 
> ...


certamente, dipende dal vissuto e qui creano problemi. Come creano problemi mafia, corruzione, evasione lavoro ecc. 
Per me sono tutte cose sullo stesso piano, non faccio scalette di priorità altrimenti a che serve avere diversi ministeri? 
L'Italia non è il Milan che può occuparsi di un rinnovo o un acquisto alla volta


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah guarda parli con uno che vive in una città con il piu alto tasso di delinquenza e immigrazione in italia.
> Ma guarda un po, non sono in gran parte "migranti" a fare casini, ma figli di migranti integrati entrati qua 20-30 anni fa.
> Quindi il problema è (guarda un po!) piu profondo di cosi


sono tutti problemi complicati, ma da qualche parte si deve pure agire ,no?
inutile dire quel barchino non lo blocco tanto sono solo 100 persone, quell'evasore non lo arresto tanto ha rubato solo 60000 euro, ecc. ecc..


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente, dipende dal vissuto e qui creano problemi. Come creano problemi mafia, corruzione, evasione lavoro ecc.
> Per me sono tutte cose sullo stesso piano, non faccio scalette di priorità altrimenti a che serve avere diversi ministeri?
> L'Italia non è il Milan che può occuparsi di un rinnovo o un acquisto alla volta



Certo, ma se mi chiedessero quali sono le priorità per risolvere i problemi del paese?
Per me quello dei migranti è davvero il quarto o il quinto.

Penso sia il livello di percezione che cambia: se vengono evasi 100 miliardi di euro l' anno da italiani, spallucce.
Se viene fuori che ne abbiamo spesi 2 per gestire degli africans si levano gli scudi.

Eppure non c'è nemmeno partita nello stabilire quale delle due cose impatta di più sul nostro quotidiano.

Probabilmente anche sul numero di crimini: non mi stupirei di scoprire che rumeni e albanesi spacciano, ammazzano, evadono anche 20 volte più di un africano.

Eppure, si accetta più volentieri.

Boh, è la psiche e un fondo di sano razzismo ( oh, io non torcerei un capello a nessuno per la razza, te lo giuro, ma quando mi capita di parlare con un marocchino o un africano il livello capisco che il nostro è più alto, probabilmente per cultura e istruzione, non tanto per questioni genetiche)

Io so solo che 10 anni fa, nel mio paesello, è venuta una famiglia di marocchini mi pare, son durati un mese
Li hanno fatti scappare le vecchiette del paese


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah guarda parli con uno che vive in una città con il piu alto tasso di delinquenza e immigrazione in italia.
> Ma guarda un po, non sono in gran parte "migranti" a fare casini, ma figli di migranti integrati entrati qua 20-30 anni fa.
> Quindi il problema è (guarda un po!) piu profondo di cosi


Il 9-10% della popolazione totale é straniera e le carceri italiane sono occupate per il 35% da stranieri. Poi si, certamente un'altra buona percentuale del 65% restante é rappresentata da figli di migranti "integrati"   meglio non addentrarsi nei dati per nazionalità, sto andando a memoria ma chi é originario della Gambia ha una % di reati in Italia oscena. Non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ovviamente, ma qualche controllo su chi entra in Italia *inventandosi nome ed età* non é che mi dispiaccia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il 9-10% della popolazione totale é straniera e le carceri italiane sono occupate per il 35% da stranieri. Poi si, certamente un'altra buona percentuale del 65% restante é rappresentata da figli di migranti "integrati"   meglio non addentrarsi nei dati per nazionalità, sto andando a memoria ma chi é originario della Gambia ha una % di reati in Italia oscena. Non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ovviamente, ma qualche controllo su chi entra in Italia *inventandosi nome ed età* non é che mi dispiaccia.


Ma non è che delinquono perchè sono stranieri.
Delinquono perchè arrivano qua e vengono abbandonati in strada, non hanno possibilità di inserirsi professionalmente perchè non hanno abilità richieste dal mercato, non hanno documenti, non hanno niente.
Tu al loro posto cosa faresti arrivato qua e lasciato a te stesso? 
Perchè secondo questa logica dovremmo pensare che gli italiani del sud delinquono piu di quelli del nord "per natura", e invece è semplicemente dovuto alla diversa situazione socioeconomica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Nessuna marcia indietro da parte di Meloni. Anzi, dopo una riunione il capo del governo fa sapere che si tratta di una minaccia inaccettabile al paese e una reazione spropositata.
> 'Vogliono toglierci i soldi? Bene, vorrà dire che non faremo attraccare più nessuna ONG nemmeno per soccorsi'.
> Pieno appoggio alla linea Meloni, sia dalla farnesina, sia dal ministro degli interni."*



.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è che delinquono perchè sono stranieri.
> Delinquono perchè arrivano qua e vengono abbandonati in strada, non hanno possibilità di inserirsi professionalmente perchè non hanno abilità richieste dal mercato, non hanno documenti, non hanno niente.
> Tu al loro posto cosa faresti arrivato qua e lasciato a te stesso?
> Perchè secondo questa logica dovremmo pensare che gli italiani del sud delinquono piu di quelli del nord "per natura", e invece è semplicemente dovuto alla diversa situazione socioeconomica.


Non delinquono perché sono stranieri ma casualmente le non abilità, non avere documenti e il "niente" sono prerogative degli stranieri di determinati paesi  come la metti la metti, sono loro... bisogna aiutarli nel loro paese di origine, richiede meno investimenti e non crea alcun disagio o problematica MA: probabilmente non conviene a tanti. Io partirei per l'Europa certamente con un tesoretto cit., come fanno tutti i cinesi che per quanto mi riguarda sono i benvenuti in Italia. Sul sud no comment, e sono più a Sud che a Nord  ...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è che delinquono perchè sono stranieri.
> Delinquono perchè arrivano qua e vengono abbandonati in strada, non hanno possibilità di inserirsi professionalmente perchè non hanno abilità richieste dal mercato, non hanno documenti, non hanno niente.



Scusa, ma se è stato detto che questi devono venire qui perché lavorano a palla, ci salvano e ci pagano le pensioni, ma allora, come funziona?



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tu al loro posto cosa faresti arrivato qua e lasciato a te stesso?



Delinquere è l'ultima cosa che farei, magari mi invento guardiano del parco, lo tengo pulito e spero che il vicinato mi paghi un panino per sopravvivere. Ma si sa, questi vengono qui per i soldi facili e la protezione da qualsiasi reato.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo questa logica dovremmo pensare che gli italiani del sud delinquono piu di quelli del nord "per natura", e invece è semplicemente dovuto alla diversa situazione socioeconomica.



Nessuno, a parte casi patologici, è delinquente per il DNA. E con questo ci va dentro anche il discorso razzista.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2022)

Il prossimo che dice che Meloni e PD sono uguali merita le sberle 
In 15 giorni ha fatto più del PD in 11 anni. Ora i confini si rispettano. Chi scappa dalla guerra è benvenuto, ma se esiste un'Unione Europea, non può lasciare il carico solo all'Italia. La pacchia è finita.
Anche Calenda ha dato ragione alla Meloni e Conte è stato moderato, solo quei pagliacci del PD tifano spudoratamente contro il Paese


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pidioti ed elettori son traditori della patria, insieme a 5s e sostenitori


Invece voi sareste i salvatori della patria 
che ridere che mi fate..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

*Conferenza stampa Meloni: "Reazione spropositata, inaccettabile e ingiustificata. All'inizio erano d'accordo, io li ho anche ringraziati, e poi non so cosa sia successo al loro interno.
Si siedano al tavolo e ci dicano che soluzioni hanno. Vogliono isolare l'italia? Perché non isolare gli scafisti, non sarebbe meglio?
Si ritiene che l'Italia per scelta di tutti gli altri sia l'unico porto possibile di sbarco per i migranti che arrivano dall'Africa? Io credo che non sia giusto.
Di fronte a 234 persone saltano relazioni diplomatica? Nell'ultimo anno ne sono sbarcati 90000 in Italia. A me pare che" questo "rischia di tradire qualcos'altro", cioé che per la prima volta c'è un altro porto possibile.
Noi non siamo più in grado di occuparcene come prima. Ci pensino loro se non va bene, con loro soluzioni. Abbiamo un mandato per occuparcene in modo diverso."*


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è che delinquono perchè sono stranieri.
> Delinquono perchè arrivano qua e vengono abbandonati in strada, non hanno possibilità di inserirsi professionalmente perchè non hanno abilità richieste dal mercato, non hanno documenti, non hanno niente.
> Tu al loro posto cosa faresti arrivato qua e lasciato a te stesso?
> Perchè secondo questa logica dovremmo pensare che gli italiani del sud delinquono piu di quelli del nord "per natura", e *invece è semplicemente dovuto alla diversa situazione socioeconomica.*


Mi limito a dire che è un luogo comune molto comodo questo, molto molto comodo. E mi fermo qua per non urtare la sensibilità di qualche meridionale martire che scrive sul forum e magari fa a testate ogni giorno contro la forma mentis che incontra fuori la porta di casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferenza stampa Meloni: "Reazione spropositata, inaccettabile e ingiustificata della Francia e della UE. All'inizio erano d'accordo, io li ho anche ringraziati, e poi non so cosa sia successo al loro interno.
> Si siedano al tavolo e ci dicano che soluzioni hanno. Vogliono isolare l'italia? Perché non isolare gli scafisti, non sarebbe meglio?
> Si ritiene che l'Italia per scelta di tutti gli altri sia l'unico porto possibile di sbarco per i migranti che arrivano dall'Africa? Io credo che non sia giusto.
> Di fronte a 234 persone saltano relazioni diplomatica? Nell' ultimo anno ne sono sbarcati 90000 in Italia. A me pare che" questo "rischia di tradire qualcos'altro", cioé che per la prima volta c'è un altro porto possibile.
> Noi non siamo più in grado di occuparcene come prima. Ci pensino loro se non va bene, con loro soluzioni. Abbiamo un mandato per occuparcene in modo diverso."*



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque raga, non pensavo fosse una super priorità per cosi tanta gente sta cosa dei migranti.
> E non lo dico in tono critico eh, ma vi vedo belli caldi.
> 
> Nella mia personale classifica di ciò che è importante per un paese, non è nemmeno sul podio.
> ...


uscire di casa e poter vedere miei compaesani è la cosa più importante di tutte.
altrimenti vado a vivere all'estero che è uguale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2022)

Poi vorrei aggiungere che se venisse a meno il caporalato ( che è ignobile!) Italia ne risentirebbe eccome! visto che noi non ci andremo per quel che gli danno e loro non aumenterebbero lo stipendio e le regolamentazioni! quindi un lose lose anche senza questa cosiddetta piaga degli immigrati.. per me molti non ci pensano a questa scontatissima realtà! che sarebbe da togliere ma purtroppo a parte le etichetta che ci diamo.. 
siamo anche noi un Paese da terzo mondo o no!?


----------



## kekkopot (11 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Evvai!!!! PIL +184939%
> 
> Grazie Meloni, grazie Salvini!
> 
> I veri problemi dell'Italia eh.


Beh con l'atteggiamento del PD fra 5 anni saremmo stati peggio della Francia.
Non è l'unico dei problemi ma è un problema e non indifferente. 
Poi, ovviamente, anche con la Meloni e Salvini non cambierà nulla o poco, per mere questioni geografiche: siamo destinati a questo per sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è che delinquono perchè sono stranieri.
> Delinquono perchè arrivano qua e vengono abbandonati in strada, non hanno possibilità di inserirsi professionalmente perchè non hanno abilità richieste dal mercato, non hanno documenti, non hanno niente.
> Tu al loro posto cosa faresti arrivato qua e lasciato a te stesso?
> Perchè secondo questa logica dovremmo pensare che gli italiani del sud delinquono piu di quelli del nord "per natura", e invece è semplicemente dovuto alla diversa situazione socioeconomica.


i perchè non importano, l'importante è il risultato, delinquono quindi meno ce ne sono e meglio è.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Invece voi sareste i salvatori della patria
> che ridere che mi fate..


Mai pensato, ma che PD è 5s siano la rovina primaria di questo paese é un semplicissimo dato di fatto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mai pensato, ma che PD è 5s siano la rovina primaria di questo paese é un semplicissimo dato di fatto


Ok allora ci meritano Silvio presidente della Repubblica e credere che il reddito di cittadinanza sia una usanza solo italiana  con tanto di campagna contro

ma si ! Il problema sono quei 500 euro e non i 1000 che diamo agli incapaci al potere ( al giorno) e le orribili condizioni che vivono le aziende...

W il mainstream!
io posso dire che il non voto non mi è dispiaciuto.. non c'era la crocetta per segnare UE e USA quindi non mi sembrava giusto non votare i vincitori di qualsiasi elezione


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Beh con l'atteggiamento del PD fra 5 anni saremmo stati peggio della Francia.
> Non è l'unico dei problemi ma è un problema e non indifferente.
> Poi, ovviamente, anche con la Meloni e Salvini non cambierà nulla o poco, per mere questioni geografiche: siamo destinati a questo per sempre.


spero che portino avanti questa battaglia e il 2o passo sia mandare a casa la metà di quelli che ci sono già, che sono i delinquenti e fancazzisti.
poi vedrai che quelli lavoratori bravi si integrano molto meglio e il lavoro viene fuori per tutti, a condizioni migliori la gente è più disposta a lavorare.
è un lavoro titanico ma bisogna cominciarlo, ci credo pochissimo ma vediamo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ah comunque un'altro buon segnale che fa vedere quanto sia unità e solida questa unione europea che bravi! più passa il tempo più aggiungono questa REALTÀ incontestabile!

Super Mega Ultra LOL
visto che in questa barzelletta di nome italia va di moda la parola "Super" su tutto! oltre ovviamente inglese importato.. ( fa lo stesso se poi pure le istituzioni nn sanno usare 2 parole in croce all'estero)


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Poi vorrei aggiungere che se venisse a meno il caporalato ( che è ignobile!) Italia ne risentirebbe eccome! visto che noi non ci andremo per quel che gli danno e loro non aumenterebbero lo stipendio e le regolamentazioni! quindi un lose lose anche senza questa cosiddetta piaga degli immigrati.. per me molti non ci pensano a questa scontatissima realtà! che sarebbe da togliere ma purtroppo a parte le etichetta che ci diamo..
> siamo anche noi un Paese da terzo mondo o no!?


Il caporalato per fare contratti al ribasso con l'esselunga di turno non porta nessuna miglioria al tessuto economico di un paese, fermare certe catene innesca di riflesso soluzioni più virtuose.


----------



## TheKombo (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferenza stampa Meloni: "Reazione spropositata, inaccettabile e ingiustificata. All'inizio erano d'accordo, io li ho anche ringraziati, e poi non so cosa sia successo al loro interno.
> Si siedano al tavolo e ci dicano che soluzioni hanno. Vogliono isolare l'italia? Perché non isolare gli scafisti, non sarebbe meglio?
> Si ritiene che l'Italia per scelta di tutti gli altri sia l'unico porto possibile di sbarco per i migranti che arrivano dall'Africa? Io credo che non sia giusto.
> Di fronte a 234 persone saltano relazioni diplomatica? Nell'ultimo anno ne sono sbarcati 90000 in Italia. A me pare che" questo "rischia di tradire qualcos'altro", cioé che per la prima volta c'è un altro porto possibile.
> Noi non siamo più in grado di occuparcene come prima. Ci pensino loro se non va bene, con loro soluzioni. Abbiamo un mandato per occuparcene in modo diverso."*


Ha ragione da vendere, sono tutti europeisti e pro immigrazione con il "c.lo degli altri". Non ho letto tutto il topic, ma credo siano state già sottolineate da qualcuno le porcherie francesi a Ventimiglia. I poveri galletti si sono risentiti perché è stato creato un precedente che d'ora in avanti li mette sullo stesso piano italiano, finalmente.
La loro reazione dimostra ancora una volta come difronte a problemi condivisi (immigrazione, energia, prodotti alimentari, ecc.) ognuno in realtà faccia il "sovranità" a buon mercato.
Se lo dice la Meloni apriti cielo, se lo dice Macron è democrazia....che bello.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di fronte a 234 persone saltano relazioni diplomatica? Nell'ultimo anno ne sono sbarcati 90000 in Italia. A me pare che" questo "rischia di tradire qualcos'altro", cioé che per la prima volta c'è un altro porto possibile.*


Tac.. ecco perchè in Francia stanno sbarellando mica possono far sbarcare navi e poi sostenere che l'unica soluzione accettabile sia l'Italia, si può essere d'accordo o meno dal punto di vista umanitario ma a livello politico, pur rischiando parecchio secondo me, la Meloni sta giocando in modo molto astuto.


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i perchè non importano, l'importante è il risultato, delinquono quindi meno ce ne sono e meglio è.


Beh insomma, in Germania arrivano 15.000 siriani e non se ne vede nemmeno uno per strada, perché gli insegnano un lavoro utile e li aiutano ad inserirsi. Qui da noi sbarcano e vengono lasciati scorazzare senza uno scopo, mentre i soliti noti guadagnano alle loro (e nostre) spalle, investendo 1/10 di quel che dovrebbero per integrarli nel tessuto sociale... Questa è la differenza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il caporalato per fare contratti al ribasso con l'esselunga di turno non porta nessuna miglioria al tessuto economico di un paese, fermare certe catene innesca di riflesso soluzioni più virtuose.


Mha conoscendo l'Italia..
la soluzione sarebbe la chiusura 

Costi più alti dei guadagni..
2 ulra vane al potere...
poi ciao  ci tocca chiudere...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, in Germania arrivano 15.000 siriani e non se ne vede nemmeno uno per strada, perché gli insegnano un lavoro utile e li aiutano ad inserirsi. Qui da noi sbarcano e vengono lasciati scorazzare senza uno scopo, mentre i soliti noti guadagnano alle loro (e nostre) spalle, investendo 1/10 di quel che dovrebbero per integrarli nel tessuto sociale... Questa è la differenza


Sui siriani avevo seguito un approfondimento che parlava di prendere la forza lavoro che come efficenza non era mica roba da ridere.. non dovete immagine dei raccoglitori di cotone ma persone ben istruite e efficenti su ogni settore! Infatti tac ! che vanno in Germania

Quindi scusami che questa storia di incanalare gli immigrati ci CREDO ben poco... anzi infami fino in fondo che derubano o meglio sfruttano efficienza di un altro Paese..


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Beh con l'atteggiamento del PD fra 5 anni saremmo stati peggio della Francia.
> Non è l'unico dei problemi ma è un problema e non indifferente.
> Poi, ovviamente, anche con la Meloni e Salvini non cambierà nulla o poco, per mere questioni geografiche: siamo destinati a questo per sempre.


Il PD non l'ho citato e neanche mi fa piacere scrivere questo acronimo...

A me sta sulle balle la publicizzazzione, vediamo dove sarà il paese alla fine del mandato di Meloni. Vediamo.


----------



## darden (11 Novembre 2022)

Che l'accordo di redistribuzione su base volontaria non funzioni è un dato di fatto e andrebbero riviste le regole della UE.

Il dubbio che viene a me è il risultato della Meloni, in estate la Francia aveva garantito 3500 ricollocamenti dall'Italia che stavano per partire, ora per una nave da 700 ce ne troviamo 3500 già sbarcati da tempo. Ci abbiamo guadagnato o è solo propaganda? Come anche la lotta verso le ONG nessuno dice mai che la maggior parte sbarcano con i barchini, ma evidentemente visto che quelli non sanno come fermarli non fa comodo alla propaganda.

Il problema forte è che non siamo in grado di gestire un'accoglienza/integrazione nel vero senso delle parole perché è normale che se arrivi in un posto chiedi asilo e ti trovi a vivere in una baraccopoli fuori Foggia per 3 euro al giorno, se qualcuno arriva e ti propone di spacciare è la tua ennesima via di fuga da una vita di schifo.

PS: vivo a Milano ho il mio stipendio che è fermo da anni mentre l'affitto sale e le bollette non se ne parla, sinceramente importa zero dei migranti i problemi da risolvere sono altri


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, in Germania arrivano 15.000 siriani e non se ne vede nemmeno uno per strada, perché gli insegnano un lavoro utile e li aiutano ad inserirsi. Qui da noi sbarcano e vengono lasciati scorazzare senza uno scopo, mentre i soliti noti guadagnano alle loro (e nostre) spalle, investendo 1/10 di quel che dovrebbero per integrarli nel tessuto sociale... Questa è la differenza


non ci piove, ma se non siamo capaci di integrarli meglio non prenderli.
meglio per tutti.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il 9-10% della popolazione totale é straniera e le carceri italiane sono occupate per il 35% da stranieri. Poi si, certamente un'altra buona percentuale del 65% restante é rappresentata da figli di migranti "integrati"   meglio non addentrarsi nei dati per nazionalità, sto andando a memoria ma chi é originario della Gambia ha una % di reati in Italia oscena. Non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ovviamente, ma qualche controllo su chi entra in Italia *inventandosi nome ed età* non é che mi dispiaccia.


Quindi, secondo te, in Italia ci sono solo 54mila delinquenti(questo è il numero di persone in galera) su 60 milioni di persone… Ma allora siamo l’Eden!

Ovviamente ci sono ben più di 18900 stranieri che delinquono, così come ci son ben più di 35100 italiani che delinquono. Non so quanti né quale sia la percentuale reale di delinquenti tra stranieri e italiani, ma direi che l’utilizzo che fai del dato relativo alle persone in galera sia un _filino_ capzioso.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma se mi chiedessero quali sono le priorità per risolvere i problemi del paese?
> Per me quello dei migranti è davvero il quarto o il quinto.
> 
> Penso sia il livello di percezione che cambia: se vengono evasi 100 miliardi di euro l' anno da italiani, spallucce.
> ...


Fino a trent’anni fa qui al nord si dava la colpa di tutti i mali alla gente che veniva dal sud. E quelli più invasati erano i meridionali di seconda generazione(  ). Poi è stato il turno degli albanesi e degli zingari, adesso di chi viene dall’Africa.
In Svizzera nel Canton Ticino molti odiano gli italiani frontalieri, anche quelli di purissima razza celtica che discendono direttamente dal Dio Po, che rubano il lavoro e fanno abbassare gli stipendi. I più invasati sono italiani che si sono trasferiti lì.

Accusare chiunque meno che se stessi è il secondo mestiere più antico del Mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fino a trent’anni fa qui al nord si dava la colpa di tutti i mali alla gente che veniva dal sud. E quelli più invasati erano i meridionali di seconda generazione(  ). Poi è stato il turno degli albanesi e degli zingari, adesso di chi viene dall’Africa.
> In Svizzera nel Canton Ticino molti odiano gli italiani frontalieri, anche quelli di purissima razza celtica che discendono direttamente dal Dio Po, che rubano il lavoro e fanno abbassare gli stipendi. I più invasati sono italiani che si sono trasferiti lì.
> 
> Accusare chiunque meno che se stessi è il secondo mestiere più antico del Mondo.


Questo si.. è prassi.

Però grande parte di colpa è dei politici, per accalappiarsi voti cercano un capro espiatorio su cui fiondarsi.

Conosco una marea di persone ( in particolare over 50/60) , letteralmente indemoniati contro gli immigrati.
Il che ci può stare.

Ma lo fanno con un tale fervore, che pare se ci fosse una bacchetta magica per farli sparire in un attimo, la loro vita migliorerebbe.

E' proprio qui il nodo cruciale: uno può non volere alcuno straniero in Italia, chi sono io per dire che non lo può pensare, ma la sua vita non cambierebbe nemmeno di una micro-virgola, sulle cose che contano.
Non avrebbe ne più soldi in tasca ne altro, cambierebbe il nulla sulle questioni quotidiane.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, in Italia ci sono solo 54mila delinquenti(questo è il numero di persone in galera) su 60 milioni di persone… Ma allora siamo l’Eden!
> 
> Ovviamente ci sono ben più di 18900 stranieri che delinquono, così come ci son ben più di 35100 italiani che delinquono. Non so quanti né quale sia la percentuale reale di delinquenti tra stranieri e italiani, ma direi che l’utilizzo che fai del dato relativo alle persone in galera sia un _filino_ capzioso.



Invece non è capzioso sottolineare che, siccome esistono i delinquenti, combattere la venuta di (potenziali) altri è irrisorio.

"Pago già le tasse, se me ne mettono altre, che vuoi che sia".
"Ho preso una decina di sberle, una più, una meno".
"Mi hanno già rotto il posteriore, impedire che qualcun altro ne approfitti non è né giusto né solidale".
"Ci hanno fatto goal, e quindi perchè attaccare, possiamo prenderne altri tranquillamente".

La classica (e abbastanza nauseante) mentalità di chi, evidentemente, per suoi motivi trae beneficio dal malessere altrui. Sì, insomma, si fa il tifo perché la situazione non cambi. Tu che beneficio ne trai?

La delinquenza va combattuta alla sorgente, non va analizzata con le filosofie che decretano l'inutilità di reagire. STOP.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, in Italia ci sono solo 54mila delinquenti(questo è il numero di persone in galera) su 60 milioni di persone… Ma allora siamo l’Eden!
> 
> Ovviamente ci sono ben più di 18900 stranieri che delinquono, così come ci son ben più di 35100 italiani che delinquono. Non so quanti né quale sia la percentuale reale di delinquenti tra stranieri e italiani, ma direi che l’utilizzo che fai del dato relativo alle persone in galera sia un _filino_ capzioso.


Ma sei serio? Capzioso che il 35% delle carceri é occupato da stranieri? Certo, non sono tutti i delinquenti, quindi? É un dato oggettivo di un edificio che raggruppa delinquenti con delitti più o meno gravi, cosa c é di capzioso? Spero sia ironico il post


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, in Italia ci sono solo 54mila delinquenti(questo è il numero di persone in galera) su 60 milioni di persone… Ma allora siamo l’Eden!
> 
> Ovviamente ci sono ben più di 18900 stranieri che delinquono, così come ci son ben più di 35100 italiani che delinquono. Non so quanti né quale sia la percentuale reale di delinquenti tra stranieri e italiani, ma direi che l’utilizzo che fai del dato relativo alle persone in galera sia un _filino_ capzioso.



Che i delinquenti siano in percentuale abnorme stranieri, son dati alla portata di tutti.

INDISCUTIBILI.

Sarebbe un' Italia più sicura senza, è fuori dubbio.

Ma il punto non è quello, il punto è che:

1) Non possiamo farne a meno, ci servono e ne avremo sempre più ( e chi dice il contrario mente a se stesso, nella migliore delle ipotesi)
2) La maggior parte entra via terra
3) Le leggi ci sono già, vanno fatte rispettare
4) Autorizzerei i poliziotti a legnare di botte quelli che non si comportano bene, lo so è brutto.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Capzioso che il 35% delle carceri é occupato da stranieri? Certo, non sono tutti i delinquenti, quindi? É un dato oggettivo di un edificio che raggruppa delinquenti con delitti più o meno gravi, cosa c é di capzioso? Spero sia ironico il post


Deduco che tu sia convinto che in Italia esistano solo 54mila persone che delinquono e che tutti i delinquenti siano in galera. Di cosa ti preoccupi?


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che i delinquenti siano in percentuale abnorme stranieri, son dati alla portata di tutti.
> 
> INDISCUTIBILI.


Ah sì? Io non conosco i dati. Davvero, non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti stranieri sul totale degli stranieri né quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti italiani sul totale degli italiani. Dubito che ci siano dati in proposito. A meno che non si voglia usare capziosamente quello dei numeri di persone in galera.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Deduco che tu sia convinto che in Italia esistano solo 54mila persone che delinquono e che tutti i delinquenti siano in galera. Di cosa ti preoccupi?


Non mi spreco neanche a rispondere, lascio a tutta l'utenza la possibilità di fruire di questi tuoi due post illuminanti  cioè non sarebbe un dato attendibile quello sulle carceri, perché ci sono ALTRI criminali a piede libero  ...non ha senso neanche se hai finito ogni tipologia di specchio, quadrato, rettangolare, ortogonale, triangolare, a cui attaccarti per smaltire la bile post-elezioni.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Capzioso che il 35% delle carceri é occupato da stranieri? Certo, non sono tutti i delinquenti, quindi? É un dato oggettivo di un edificio che raggruppa delinquenti con delitti più o meno gravi, cosa c é di capzioso? Spero sia ironico il post



Ma tu nota l'accanimento e le puerili retoriche che dimostra 'sta gente nel difendere a tutti i costi la delinquenza al posto della legalità, poi chiediti se può essere gente sana di mente e/o adeguatamente istruita dalla propaganda.

Quando qualcuno accoltella un cristiano, mica li senti inveire. Li senti quando si comincia a scrivere di punire severamente l'accoltellatore.

Chissà qual'è il tornaconto, io un'idea ce l'ho.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Io non conosco i dati. Davvero, non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti stranieri sul totale degli stranieri né quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti italiani sul totale degli italiani. Dubito che ci siano dati in proposito. *A meno che non si voglia usare capziosamente quello dei numeri di persone in galera.*


Mi inchino, davvero


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Io non conosco i dati. Davvero, non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti stranieri sul totale degli stranieri né quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti italiani sul totale degli italiani. Dubito che ci siano dati in proposito. A meno che non si voglia usare capziosamente quello dei numeri di persone in galera.


Beh, l' hai detto anche tu prima.

il 30% dei galeotti è straniero

Ma la popolazione italiana, non è composta del 30% di stranieri, ma molti meno.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi inchino, davvero


Ma no, non c’è bisogno. Anzi, sono io che mi inchino alla tua convinzione che in Italia ci siano solo 54mila delinquenti e che siano tutti in galera.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Invece non è capzioso sottolineare che, siccome esistono i delinquenti, combattere la venuta di (potenziali) altri è irrisorio.
> 
> "Pago già le tasse, se me ne mettono altre, che vuoi che sia".
> "Ho preso una decina di sberle, una più, una meno".
> ...


“Signor Zenga, ha fatto un’altra uscita a vuuuoto”. Cit


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, l' hai detto anche tu prima.
> 
> il 30% dei galeotti è straniero


Tu quoque?


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma no, non c’è bisogno. Anzi, sono io che mi inchino alla tua convinzione che in Italia ci siano solo 54mila delinquenti e che siano tutti in galera.


Continua con questa tesi da elementari, sto evitando di continuare per non esporti ulteriormente alla brutta figura che stai facendo con un ragionamento totalmente senza senso.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, l' hai detto anche tu prima.
> 
> il 30% dei galeotti è straniero
> 
> Ma la popolazione italiana, non è composta del 30% di stranieri, ma molti meno.


Ti traduco: dice che non é un dato attendibile quello dei carcerati, perché non tiene in considerazione tutti i criminali a piede libero...mah. Ne deduco che secondo lui la magistratura tende a punire maggiormente gli stranieri (ma quando mai...) oppure che gli stranieri commettono i reati più gravi (che sarebbe un'ulteriore aggravante). Che poi stiamo discutendo solo sui dati , oggettivi...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tu quoque?





sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo te, in Italia ci sono solo 54mila delinquenti(questo è il numero di persone in galera) su 60 milioni di persone… Ma allora siamo l’Eden!
> 
> Ovviamente ci sono ben più di 18900 stranieri che delinquono, così come ci son ben più di 35100 italiani che delinquono. Non so quanti né quale sia la percentuale reale di delinquenti tra stranieri e italiani, ma direi che l’utilizzo che fai del dato relativo alle persone in galera sia un _filino_ capzioso.



I numeri son quelli!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti traduco: dice che non é un dato attendibile quello dei carcerati, perché non tiene in considerazione tutti i criminali a piede libero...mah. Ne deduco che secondo lui la magistratura tende a punire maggiormente gli stranieri (ma quando mai...) oppure che gli stranieri commettono i reati più gravi (che sarebbe un'ulteriore aggravante). Che poi stiamo discutendo solo sui dati , oggettivi...



Ma no è evidente, gli stranieri delinquono più degli italiani, ma anche senza dati è prevedibile.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti traduco: dice che non é un dato attendibile quello dei carcerati, perché non tiene in considerazione tutti i criminali a piede libero...mah. Ne deduco che secondo lui la magistratura tende a punire maggiormente gli stranieri (ma quando mai...) oppure che gli stranieri commettono i reati più gravi (che sarebbe un'ulteriore aggravante). Che poi stiamo discutendo solo sui dati , oggettivi...



Ma non solo. Sottotraccia il tizio dice che finché non metti dentro il terrorista Battisti (protetto dai *criminali francesi*) o qualche mafioso/evasore imprendibile, potenzialmente gli altri non fanno testo, stai perdendo tempo all'unico scopo di fare ideologia. Dimmi te se non sarebbe da spaccarsi la testa contro un muro.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1) Non possiamo farne a meno, ci servono e ne avremo sempre più ( e chi dice il contrario mente a se stesso, nella migliore delle ipotesi)


Abbiamo 5 milioni di disoccupati (giusto?).
Allora diciamola bene la filastrocca del PD (non ti sto dando del pidiota, ma è una frase che ripetono loro), 
ci serve manodopera a costo di sfruttamento.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I numeri son quelli!


Quelli sono i numeri delle persone in galera. Nel 100% dei casi si scopre un crimine e ne viene individuato, processato, condannato e assicurato alle patrie galere il responsabile? Se sì, siamo un Paese sicurissimo con soli 54mila delinquenti e con attualmente 0 criminali in giro a far danni, oltre a essere un Paese efficientissimo dal punto di vista dell’operato/funzionamento delle forze dell’ordine e della giustizia.
Se il dato dei crimini scoperti e sanzionati è, come invece io pensavo fino a dieci minuti fa, parecchi ordini di grandezza inferiore al 100%, allora il dato delle persone in carcere non è significativo per stabilire le percentuali reali delle persone che delinquono.
Mi sembra proprio logica spicciolissima… Ma se mi dice che adesso ci sono zero criminali in giro, mi sento sollevato.

Chiudo OT perché già siamo OTTISSIMO


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no è evidente, gli stranieri delinquono più degli italiani, ma anche senza dati è prevedibile.


Che poi é anche abbastanza prevedibile e normale, dubito esistano stati sulla faccia della terra dove il trend sia invertito. Però negare che la sproporzione soprattutto nelle carceri inizia ad essere un po' troppo evidente, anche no, i numeri non mentono. Autorizzando lo sbarco di 1000 migranti provenienti dalle coste africane stai quasi certamente "integrando" 250/300 delinquenti, ottimo.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i numeri delle persone in galera. Nel 100% dei casi si scopre un crimine e ne viene individuato, processato, condannato e assicurato alle patrie galere il responsabile? Se sì, siamo un Paese sicurissimo con soli 54mila delinquenti e con attualmente 0 criminali in giro a far danni, oltre a essere un Paese efficientissimo dal punto di vista dell’operato/funzionamento delle forze dell’ordine e della giustizia.
> Se il dato dei crimini scoperti e sanzionati è, come invece io pensavo fino a dieci minuti fa, parecchi ordini di grandezza inferiore al 100%, allora il dato delle persone in carcere non è significativo per stabilire le percentuali reali delle persone che delinquono.
> Mi sembra proprio logica spicciolissima… Ma se mi dice che adesso ci sono zero criminali in giro, mi sento sollevato.



va beh ma dai, sii razionale.

Anche solo a livello di percezione personale, su 100 stranieri si vede che ci sono più "malaffaristi" che su 100 italiani..

Qui nella mia zona, su 10 drogati 9 la comprano da marocchini o albanesi, per dire.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 5 milioni di disoccupati (giusto?).
> Allora diciamola bene la filastrocca del PD (non ti sto dando del pidiota, ma è una frase che ripetono loro),
> ci serve manodopera a costo di sfruttamento.



Pure tu???

Beati voi che non uscite dall' ufficio e non vi mischiate con la plebe 

Questa è una cavolata che ti raccontano ( visto che sei uno realista significa obbligatoriamente che non lo vivi, altrimenti lo sapresti)

Lascia perdere quelli che raccolgono i pomodori, ma nelle realtà industriali del nord è pieno zeppo di extra comunitari.

E non prendono poco, prendono quanto un italiano.
Il contratto dei metalmeccanici quello è, non cambia.

Semplicemente fanno lavori del caxxo, che un italiano giovane, avendo studiato, farebbe solo come ultimissima tra le ultime spiagge.

Se vogliamo sparare slogan ( non tu), spariamoli e parliamo di ciò che non conosciamo.

Ma fidati, visto che è la mia vita, in campo industriale, il personale non si trova.
Un ragazzino neo diplomato, non va a sporcarsi o fare lavori del cavolo, se può evitarlo.
Se cerca lavoro, lo cerca in ufficio, il più delle volte.

Penso che negli ultimi 10 anni, su 100 persone che sono venute a cercare lavoro, 95 erano straniere...

Ma non solo fra le industrie manifatturiere: tra 20/30 anni, l' 80% di muratori e idraulici sarà straniero.
Forse fra gli elettricisti troverai ancora un po' di italiani.

Ovviamente non lo vedi sulla brochure o sul loro sito.
Ma se mettessi piedi in grosse realtà industriali del nord, dove si lavora e ci si sporca... gran parte è straniera.

Aspetta che la generazione degli attuali 50/60 enni italiani vada in pensione, e poi questa percentuale subirà un ulteriore incremento pesante.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> va beh ma dai, sii razionale.
> 
> Anche solo a livello di percezione personale, su 100 stranieri si vede che ci sono più "malaffaristi" che su 100 italiani..


Stavo solo osservando che il dato delle persone in galera non è significativo, ancor meno significativa la percezione personale. Io i dati reali delle persone che delinquono non li conosco, come non li conosce nessuno. Se uno mi dice “per me gli stranieri son tutti delinquenti” ne prendo atto e passo oltre, ma se si citano dati in modo capzioso lo faccio notare. Tutto qui.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qui nella mia zona, su 10 drogati 9 la comprano da marocchini o albanesi, per dire.


Impossibile. In Italia i criminali sono tutti in galera…


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stavo solo osservando che il dato delle persone in galera non è significativo, ancor meno significativa la percezione personale. Io i dati reali delle persone che delinquono non li conosco, come non li conosce nessuno. Se uno mi dice “per me gli stranieri son tutti delinquenti” ne prendo atto e passo oltre, ma se si citano dati in modo capzioso lo faccio notare. Tutto qui.
> 
> 
> Impossibile. In Italia i criminali sono tutti in galera…



Ma non sono tutti delinquenti, milioni di essi lavorano e pagano le tasse quanto me.

Ma in percentuale, sono di più quelli che commettono misfatti, rispetto agli italiani, dai.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure tu???
> 
> Beati voi che non uscite dall' ufficio e non vi mischiate con la plebe
> 
> ...


lo capisco quello che dici, non capisco però perchè ci sia gente a zonzo anche tra gli immigrati, qualcosa non funziona evidentemente. E' difficile assumere gente in generale? Non li assumono perchè sono stranieri? oppure con tutti questi aiuti e aiutini in pochi sono disperati?


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma in percentuale, sono di più quelli che commettono misfatti, rispetto agli italiani, dai.


Nono, il carcere non é attendibile, é capzioso. Esistono sicuramente milioni su milioni di criminali delinquenti italiani a piede libero che portano il rapporto stranieri/criminalità all'1%  siamo alla follia più totale, neanche su "abolizione del suffragio universale" leggeresti una cosa del genere. Evidentemente i magistrati ce l hanno con gli stranieri, che dire


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non sono tutti delinquenti, milioni di essi lavorano e pagano le tasse quanto me.
> 
> Ma in percentuale, sono di più quelli che commettono misfatti, rispetto agli italiani, dai.


Può essere che sia così come può essere il contrario. Io, ripeto, non lo so. Ma dire che la percentuale sia maggiore da una parte o dall’altra è una presa di posizione che non ha un fondamento concreto. È una posizione puramente ideologica a seconda della tesi che si voglia sostenere(stranieri più buoni/più cattivi, italiani più buoni/più cattivi).


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure tu???
> 
> Beati voi che non uscite dall' ufficio e non vi mischiate con la plebe
> 
> ...


Strano visto che dici che gli immigrati fanno i lavori peggiori mi sono andato a leggere i nomi dei morti sul lavoro fra gennaio-aprile in Italia 2022.. sono morte 260 persone la lista la puoi trovare online,* il 90% di quei nomi sono Italiani ho trovato alcuni nomi tipo Miz Mohamed Fawzy Abdou ( 5-6 forse su 260 )... ma ti assicuro siamo ancora noi italiani a fare i lavori peggiori...

05/03/2022 Walter Guadagnini, boscaiolo di 22 anni, è morto dopo essere precipitato mentre lavorava nel bosco.

14/02/2022 Giuseppe Lenoci, studente di 16 anni, è morto in un incidente stradale, durante il suo ultimo giorno di stage

21/01/2022 Lorenzo Parelli, studente di soli 18 anni, é morto sul lavoro al suo ultimo giorno di stage (per l’alternanza scuola lavoro)*

basta cazzate..


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Nono, il carcere non é attendibile, é capzioso. Esistono sicuramente milioni su milioni di criminali delinquenti italiani a piede libero che portano il rapporto stranieri/criminalità all'1%  siamo alla follia più totale, neanche su "abolizione del suffragio universale" leggeresti una cosa del genere. Evidentemente i magistrati ce l hanno con gli stranieri, che dire


L’ISTAT rileva intorno ai 3 milioni di reati denunciati in Italia. Ne deduciamo che ogni persona in galera abbia commesso 55,5 reati tutti regolarmente accertati e puniti. (anche diversi in più, se consideriamo che non tutti i reati vengono denunciati).
Ok.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Può essere che sia così come può essere il contrario. Io, ripeto, non lo so. Ma dire che la percentuale sia maggiore da una parte o dall’altra è una presa di posizione che non ha un fondamento concreto. È una posizione puramente ideologica a seconda della tesi che si voglia sostenere(stranieri più buoni/più cattivi, italiani più buoni/più cattivi).


Dati ministro della giustizia al 31 ottobre, 32% stranieri, forse si sono già insediati i fascisti mussoliniani fra quelli che redigono le statistiche. Ma é più probabile che sia come dici tu: _ci sono milioni su milioni di criminali italiani a piede libero, impuniti, che porterebbero il rapporto identico a quello delle carceri. Gli stranieri che delinquono, invece, sono TUTTI in carcere. Oppure, ripeto, i magistrati ce l hanno con gli stranieri. _Perché le carceri non sono attendibili, notoriamente é l'istituzione che raggruppa i più grandi scienziati del paese no?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Strano visto che dici che gli immigrati fanno i lavori peggiori mi sono andato a leggere i nomi dei morti sul lavoro fra gennaio-aprile in Italia 2022.. sono morte 260 persone la lista la puoi trovare online,* il 90% di quei nomi sono Italiani ho trovato alcuni nomi tipo Miz Mohamed Fawzy Abdou... ma ti assicuro siamo ancora noi italiani a fare i lavori peggiori...
> 
> 05/03/2022 Walter Guadagnini, boscaiolo di 22 anni, è morto dopo essere precipitato mentre lavorava nel bosco.
> 
> ...


Ti posso solo consigliare di cambiare sito dove "ti dicono la verità" .....


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti posso solo consigliare di cambiare sito dove "ti dicono la verità" .....


va bene hai ragione tu


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’ISTAT rileva intorno ai 3 milioni di reati denunciati in Italia. Ne deduciamo che ogni persona in galera abbia commesso 55,5 reati tutti regolarmente accertati e puniti. (anche diversi in più, se consideriamo che non tutti i reati vengono denunciati).
> Ok.


Ti quoto perché non voglio che queste tue perle spariscano, devono rimanere qui e le devono leggere tutti


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> lo capisco quello che dici, non capisco però perchè ci sia gente a zonzo anche tra gli immigrati, qualcosa non funziona evidentemente. E' difficile assumere gente in generale? Non li assumono perchè sono stranieri? oppure con tutti questi aiuti e aiutini in pochi sono disperati?


Parti dalle premessa: suonerà razzista, ma nessun imprenditore vorrebbe assumere stranieri.

Ti fanno impazzire, rompono le palle su qualsiasi cosa burocratica, fanno mutua appena hanno un raffreddore ecc ecc
Sono dei rompi koglioni immensi.
Soprattutto, sono qui solo per i soldi, del resto non gliene frega nulla, ne di te ne dell' azienda per cui lavorano.
Non tutti, ma parecchi.

Fatta questa premessa, se li assumono è perchè spesso sono lavori dove non serve particolare competenza, oserei dire quasi manovalanza di basso livello, praticamente lavori del cavolo, magari non sempre e solo di fatica.
Ma noiosi, non impari nulla, non hai sbocchi, insomma un italiano durerebbe ben poco.

Non so dirti di preciso perchè molti sono a spasso, perchè le cause sono varie.

Ci sarà chi è un lazzarone e basta, ci sarà chi preferisce delinquere che lavorare, ma ci sono anche alcuni che li vedi inaffidabili anche solo per come ti parlano e si comportano, quelli non li assumi e basta.

Poi ovvio, c'è anche un bel surplus, non dico di no, figurati.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Può essere che sia così come può essere il contrario. Io, ripeto, non lo so. Ma dire che la percentuale sia maggiore da una parte o dall’altra è una presa di posizione che non ha un fondamento concreto. È una posizione puramente ideologica a seconda della tesi che si voglia sostenere(stranieri più buoni/più cattivi, italiani più buoni/più cattivi).


Non so sunburn, se il 30% degli incarcerati in Italia è straniero, ma dei residenti in Italia solo il 10% è straniero, non so che ti serve più di cosi per capire le percentuali


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> va bene hai ragione tu


Ce l' ho si, ma non te lo dico con arroganza.

Non so che mestiere tu faccia, ma se tu facessi il pasticcere, sarebbe come se io ti dicessi che non è vero che nei dolci si mette lo zucchero  

Non puoi venirmi a dire che le industrie del nord non sono zeppe di stranieri, la vivo da 20 anni ogni giorno questa realtà!


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so sunburn, se il 30% degli incarcerati in Italia è straniero, ma dei residenti in Italia solo il 10% è straniero, non so che ti serve più di cosi per capire le percentuali


Ancora col dato dei carcerati? 
È come se vai con 10 donne diverse, la tua fidanzata ti becca con una e tu le dici “giuro è successo solo con lei e solo una volta”.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Può essere che sia così come può essere il contrario. Io, ripeto, non lo so. Ma dire che la percentuale sia maggiore da una parte o dall’altra è una presa di posizione che non ha un fondamento concreto. È una posizione puramente ideologica a seconda della tesi che si voglia sostenere(stranieri più buoni/più cattivi, italiani più buoni/più cattivi).



Sai benissimo che non si tratta di itagliani più buoni/cattivi degli stranieri. Lo sai, e nonostante questo lo affermi in malafede, per difendere la tua tesi.

Si tratta di criminalità. Ma siccome gli itagliani cattivi ti tocca tenerteli (purtroppo) e non li puoi cacciare, che già ce ne abbiamo anche troppi, dimmi quindi un solo motivo per non tentare ALMENO di limitare quelli che arrivano da fuori.

Un delinquente arrivato da fuori è un delinquente in più.

Vediamo se riesci a sovvertire pure questa considerazione.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ce l' ho si, ma non te lo dico con arroganza.
> 
> Non so che mestiere tu faccia, ma se tu facessi il pasticcere, sarebbe come se io ti dicessi che non è vero che nei dolci si mette lo zucchero
> 
> Non puoi venirmi a dire che le industrie del nord non sono zeppe di stranieri, la vivo da 20 anni ogni giorno questa realtà!


se le industrie sono zeppe di stranieri e gli Italiani per te sono i soliti sfaticati... che non hanno voglia di lavorare come mai su un campione di 260 persone solo 5 erano stranieri... sicuramente gente che si chiama Luciano non la trovi in Africa


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se le industrie sono zeppe di stranieri e gli Italiani per te sono i soliti sfaticati... che non hanno voglia di lavorare come mai su un campione di 260 persone solo 5 erano stranieri...



Non sono sfaticati, fanno benissimo a non farlo.
Hanno studiato, e ambiscono a lavori migliori.

Non ho mai scritto sfaticati da nessuna parte...

Non so a che campione ti riferisci, nel settore siderurgico/meccanico la proporzione 5 stranieri su 260 la trovi forse in ufficio.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono sfaticati, fanno benissimo a non farlo.
> Hanno studiato, e ambiscono a lavori migliori.
> 
> Non ho mai scritto sfaticati da nessuna parte...
> ...


io lavoro in ufficio in una azienda che produce alimenti.. in produzione ci sono 3 stranieri su 50 dipendenti


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io lavoro in ufficio in una azienda che produce alimenti.. in produzione ci sono 3 stranieri su 50 dipendenti



Alimenti, ti pare un lavoro "sporco" ?

Beh caro devil man, io non so davvero che dirti.
Vieni a trovarmi, ti faccio fare il giro di tutte le aziende del settore.

Mi sa che ti cambia la vita vedere come è realmente qui, perchè sei stra-convinto di una cosa che ti assicuro al 100%, è l' opposto di come te la immagini!


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che non si tratta di itagliani più buoni/cattivi degli stranieri. Lo sai, e nonostante questo lo affermi in malafede, per difendere la tua tesi.
> 
> Si tratta di criminalità. Ma siccome gli itagliani cattivi ti tocca tenerteli (purtroppo) e non li puoi cacciare, che già ce ne abbiamo anche troppi, dimmi quindi un solo motivo per non tentare ALMENO di limitare quelli che arrivano da fuori.
> 
> ...


Ma io penso che tu legga tre parole dei miei post e poi parti in quarta a scrivere cose che non c’entrano nulla e accuse tanto gravi quanto divertenti.
La mia tesi era semplicemente: se c’è un’enorme sproporzione tra reati denunciati e persone in galera, il dato delle persone in galera non è significativo per stabilire il tasso di criminalità di determinate categorie di persone. Stop. Oh, è logica da seconda media e neanche da primi banchi(semi-cit).
I dati dei delitti reali non li conosciamo, per il semplice fatto che la stragrande maggioranza non viene perseguita, talvolta neanche denunciati(esempio le estorsioni) né scoperti(esempio le mazzette).

Se c’è uno straniero che delinque va preso e messo in galera, né più né meno. Così come chiunque delinqua. L’avrò scritto un miliardo di volte in altre discussioni e ogni volta mi dai del protettore di delinquenti, quando sei di buonumore.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alimenti, ti pare un lavoro "sporco" ?


è sempre un lavoro a catena e pericoloso per certi aspetti abbiamo avuto due incidenti in 1 anno davvero non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare.. cosa intendi per sporco XD


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> è sempre un lavoro a catena e pericoloso per certi aspetti



Devil, non c'è discussione.

Non dubito che dove producano cibo, anche solo per immagine, non ci piazzino africani vari.

Ma te lo ripeto, nella meccanica e nella siderugia in generale c'è una percentuale di stranieri che vedendo quello che mi dici ti lascerebbe esterrefatto.... letteralmente esterrefatto.
Ed è un settore che occupa centinaia di migliaia di persone e fa una buona parte di pil italiana.

Ma poi basta andare in un albergo, cameriere e donne delle pulizie, quante straniere ci sono?

Anzi, la notizia degli ultimi 2 anni è che inizio a vedere pure persone di colore che guidano i camion e questo mi terrorizza


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma io penso che tu legga tre parole dei miei post e poi parti in quarta a scrivere cose che non c’entrano nulla e accuse tanto gravi quanto divertenti.
> La mia tesi era semplicemente: se c’è un’enorme sproporzione tra reati denunciati e persone in galera, il dato delle persone in galera non è significativo per stabilire il tasso di criminalità di determinate categorie di persone. Stop. Oh, è logica da seconda media e neanche da primi banchi(semi-cit).
> I dati dei delitti reali non li conosciamo, per il semplice fatto che la stragrande maggioranza non viene perseguita, talvolta neanche denunciati(esempio le estorsioni) né scoperti(esempio le mazzette).
> 
> Se c’è uno straniero che delinque va preso e messo in galera, né più né meno. Così come chiunque delinqua. L’avrò scritto un miliardo di volte in altre discussioni e ogni volta mi dai del protettore di delinquenti, quando sei di buonumore.


Il tuo discorso non sta nè in cielo nè in terra per un semplice motivo, per le forze dell'ordine e la magistratura identificare, arrestare e processare un italiano è molto, molto più facile che fare la stessa cosa con un rom o un clandestino senza dimora e documenti. Addirittura in certe zone d'Italia particolarmente ospitali verso le risorse le forza dell'ordine spesso neanche si sprecano a mettere in galera gli stranieri che compiono certi reati, perché dopo aver compilato tremila scartoffie burocratiche i magistrati li liberano il giorno dopo, sia mai che far rispettare la legge sia da razzisti.
Il benaltrismo sinistroide secondo cui, visto che abbiamo già i nostri criminali, vada benissimo accogliere gente senza arte nè parte pur sapendo che la maggioranza di loro finirà a elemosinare, spacciare o fare manovalanza in nero per la mafia è fantastico.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma io penso che tu legga tre parole dei miei post e poi parti in quarta a scrivere cose che non c’entrano nulla e accuse tanto gravi quanto divertenti.
> La mia tesi era semplicemente: se c’è un’enorme sproporzione tra reati denunciati e persone in galera, il dato delle persone in galera non è significativo per stabilire il tasso di criminalità di determinate categorie di persone. Stop. Oh, è logica da seconda media e neanche da primi banchi(semi-cit).
> I dati dei delitti reali non li conosciamo, per il semplice fatto che la stragrande maggioranza non viene perseguita, talvolta neanche denunciati(esempio le estorsioni) né scoperti(esempio le mazzette).



Eheheheh. Eh no.

Quante volte l'hai ripetuta la seconda media? Per caso già a quei tempi avevate i banchi a rotelle e tu ti preoccupavi più di controllare l'efficienza delle rotelle per fare le gare di go-kart con i tuoi amichetti, piuttosto che seguire le lezioni? 

Guarda, non mi metto a fare la solita dissertazione tecnico/statistica che risulterebbe stucchevole, mi limito a dirti che, con codeste idee, se ti fai assumere come operaio per selezionare pezzi difettosi da un insieme di oggetti da testare e stabilire la qualità dei componenti, verresti licenziato dopo nemmeno una giornata di lavoro.

A meno che qualche tuo collega sia in combutta con il fornitore di pezzi difettosi e tu ti fai inopinatamente coinvolgere. Ci siamo capiti, eh.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Se c’è uno straniero che delinque va preso e messo in galera, né più né meno. Così come chiunque delinqua. L’avrò scritto un miliardo di volte in altre discussioni e ogni volta mi dai del protettore di delinquenti, quando sei di buonumore.



E allora che ci stai a fare qui, stiamo discutendo di gente che arriva nei porti.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il benaltrismo sinistroide secondo cui, visto che abbiamo già i nostri criminali, vada benissimo accogliere gente senza arte nè parte pur sapendo che la maggioranza di loro finirà a elemosinare, spacciare o fare manovalanza in nero per la mafia è fantastico.


Puoi quotare il messaggio in cui ho esposto questo concetto?


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eheheheh. Eh no.
> 
> Quante volte l'hai ripetuta la seconda media? Per caso già a quei tempi avevate i banchi a rotelle e tu ti preoccupavi più di controllare l'efficienza delle rotelle per fare le gare di go-kart con i tuoi amichetti, piuttosto che seguire le lezioni?
> 
> ...


Penso che mi licenzierebbero se su 3 milioni di pezzi difettosi io ne trovassi solo 54mila. Così, a naso eh. Ma io sono pagato da Bill Gates, mica ho bisogno di fare l’operaio.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora che ci stai a fare qui, stiamo discutendo di gente che arriva nei porti.


Beh io ho uno yacht ormeggiato al porto di Fontvieille. Sicuramente ne so più di te di gente che arriva nei porti.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che mi licenzierebbero se su 3 milioni di pezzi difettosi io ne trovassi solo 54mila. Così, a naso eh. Ma io sono pagato da Bill Gates, mica ho bisogno di fare l’operaio.



Dipende dove fai il controllo, Einstein.

Da me alla fine di certe catene produttive scoppia un casino anche solo per 1 difetto trovato.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh io ho uno yacht ormeggiato al porto di Fontvieille. Sicuramente ne so più di te di gente che arriva nei porti.



E scommetto che nemmeno conosci la differenza tra "strambata" e "virata". Ma tu hai la Carola a bordo che ti fa da skipper. 

PS
Tra l'altro, Fontvieille è stato progettato da un architetto itagliano. Ma noi abbiamo bisogno delle risorse perché non sappiamo fare niente.


----------



## livestrong (11 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fino a trent’anni fa qui al nord si dava la colpa di tutti i mali alla gente che veniva dal sud. E quelli più invasati erano i meridionali di seconda generazione(  ). Poi è stato il turno degli albanesi e degli zingari, adesso di chi viene dall’Africa.
> In Svizzera nel Canton Ticino molti odiano gli italiani frontalieri, anche quelli di purissima razza celtica che discendono direttamente dal Dio Po, che rubano il lavoro e fanno abbassare gli stipendi. I più invasati sono italiani che si sono trasferiti lì.
> 
> *Accusare chiunque meno che se stessi è il secondo mestiere più antico del Mondo.*


L'avvocato o il giornalista?


----------



## livestrong (11 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so sunburn, se il 30% degli incarcerati in Italia è straniero, ma dei residenti in Italia solo il 10% è straniero, non so che ti serve più di cosi per capire le percentuali


Le statistiche andrebbero un attimo contestualizzate. Ad esempio, di immigrati over 65 quanti vengono in Italia? E quanti over 65 commettono reati? Quanti uomini e quante donne? Quanti minorenni?

Questo solo per dire che il dato di per sé vale poco, perché non ci sono (che io sappia) dati coerenti con cui si possano fare analisi di questo genere.

Non è nemmeno del tutto corretto dire che il disagio sociale porti alla devianza. Ci sono studi che dicono il contrario, o meglio che ritengono la povertà solo uno dei vari possibili motivi che conducono alla criminalità.

La questione dell'immigrazione è delicata e purtroppo il qualunquismo imperante non permette di fare analisi serie. In generale, io credo che accogliere continuamente nuova manodopera a basso costo non rappresenti un beneficio per l'economia sul lungo periodo. E di questo sicuramente bisogna tenerne conto, perché se l'economia italiana crolla chi viene qui dalla Libia inizierà a non avere più un posto dove andare. Io ho avuto la fortuna di visitare il mondo a varie latitudini e ho avuto modo di vedere la povertà estrema, al cui confronto quella che vivono alcuni sfortunati in Italia impallidisce. Questo per dire che non sono insensibile al tema, tutt'altro. 
Certamente prima o poi toccherà prendere provvedimenti seri per ridistribuire la ricchezza, ma di certo non siamo né io, né te né chiunque partecipi a questa discussione a poterlo fare. In realtà, fattualmente non so nemmeno se ciò sia possibile o se sia solamente un'illusione irrealizzabile.

Io disprezzo allo stesso modo l'opinione di chi vede gli immigrati come spazzatura e quella di chi li accoglierebbe tutti fregandosene di ragionamenti economici.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Novembre 2022)

Ero in arretrato di diverse e diverse pagine. Non capisco come qualcuno possa parlare di fumo negli occhi.
90.000 clandestini (non migranti, clandestini che rimarranno tutti in europa, specialmente in Italia) accolti solo nel 2022 e per voi non è una priorità.
Cambia il governo e stranamente parte l'arrembaggio delle ONG, con tanto di quella zecca di Casarini (o come minghia si chiama) che torna subito in mare per rompere i colioni all'Italia, assieme a tutte le altre ONG che vogliono comandare a tuti i costi.
Guardate come sono ridotte le città italiane e poi venite ancora a parlare di fumo negli occhi.

Intanto nelle mie vicinanze un somaro aveva "aperto il porto" alla ONG.
Fortunatamente i cittadini gli hanno subito fatto capire che non era cosa "gradita", dal momento che gli ultimi accolti sono ancora a chiedere l'elemosina in ogni angolo della città.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Le statistiche andrebbero un attimo contestualizzate. Ad esempio, di immigrati over 65 quanti vengono in Italia? E quanti over 65 commettono reati? Quanti uomini e quante donne? Quanti minorenni?
> 
> Questo solo per dire che il dato di per sé vale poco, perché non ci sono (che io sappia) dati coerenti con cui si possano fare analisi di questo genere.


Ma cosa c'é da contestualizzare sul dato delle occupazioni delle carceri? Cosa c'entrano l'età o il sesso? Su 20 carcerati 7 sono stranieri, c é poco da discutere. É un dato allucinante in virtù del fatto che la popolazione straniera in Italia rappresenta solo 1 persona su 10 (neanche). Ultimo post sull'argomento, mi arrendo.

_Tornando alle elementari_, il carcere é un campione. E non é UN campione qualunque, ma *IL *campione per fare una statistica simile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Novembre 2022)

Vi invito a leggere i commenti di questo video.
Commenti di cittadini europei, non italiani di parte.

Fa strano che tutti siano d'accordo con quanto fatto dalla Meloni. Tutti.
E tutti vadano contro Macron.
Solo in Italia possiamo avere dei decerebrati che "godono" se la Francia prova a fare un torto all'Italia.


----------



## livestrong (11 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'é da contestualizzare sul dato delle occupazioni delle carceri? Cosa c'entrano l'età o il sesso? Su 20 carcerati 7 sono stranieri, c é poco da discutere. É un dato allucinante in virtù del fatto che la popolazione straniera in Italia rappresenta solo 1 persona su 10 (neanche). Ultimo post sull'argomento, mi arrendo.
> 
> _Tornando alle elementari_, il carcere é un campione. E non é UN campione qualunque, ma *IL *campione per fare una statistica simile.


Esempi di come vadano contestualizzati li ho scritti


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi invito a leggere i commenti di questo video.
> Commenti di cittadini europei, non italiani di parte.
> 
> Fa strano che tutti siano d'accordo con quanto fatto dalla Meloni. Tutti.
> ...


pensavo che nelle altre nazioni fossero più accoglienti


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi invito a leggere i commenti di questo video.
> Commenti di cittadini europei, non italiani di parte.
> 
> Fa strano che tutti siano d'accordo con quanto fatto dalla Meloni. Tutti.
> ...



Ah, ma quindi non funziona più il "fanno tutti così", come ai tempi della pandemia.

"Eh, ma così ci indeboliamo in Europahhh", dicono i soliti sicari sinistroidi.

Hai capito. La narrazione sedativa data in pasto agli italioti, secondo la quale più facciamo del bene agli altri con le missioni umanitarie solidali e raccattando qualsiasi tipo di feccia, e più acquisiamo status.

Hai visto come lo abbiamo acquisito, lo status.

Non vedono l'ora di sputarci in faccia, i grandi lider europei, e da interpreti di robe ben peggiori.


----------



## ARKANA (11 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi invito a leggere i commenti di questo video.
> Commenti di cittadini europei, non italiani di parte.
> 
> Fa strano che tutti siano d'accordo con quanto fatto dalla Meloni. Tutti.
> ...


Non voglio entrare nell argomento di discussione, mi limito a dire che il canale che ha caricato il video è il canale yt di un sito di notizie conservatore, grazie al cavolo che i commenti sono favoreli alla meloni, così come su byoblu son tutti favorevoli su claudio messora, su repubblica sulla sinistra ecc ecc.


----------



## JDT (11 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non mi metto a fare la solita dissertazione tecnico/statistica che risulterebbe stucchevole, mi limito a dirti che, con codeste idee, se ti fai assumere come operaio per selezionare pezzi difettosi da un insieme di oggetti da testare e stabilire la qualità dei componenti, verresti licenziato dopo nemmeno una giornata di lavoro.



Presente, cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente. Ogni estate mi facevo la "paghetta" (che in realtà erano stipendi buoni ed in regola) in un piccolo mollificio di precisione, nel reparto di assemblaggio finale. Per carenza di personale in emergenza totale mi misero al controllo qualità, in fondo io vedevo il pezzo finito, non sapevano che fare..

Due ore circa, e tutta la serie era da buttare. Fabbrica chiusa finché non è rientrato un addetto specializzato  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non voglio entrare nell argomento di discussione, *mi limito a dire che il canale che ha caricato il video è il canale yt di un sito di notizie conservatore,* grazie al cavolo che i commenti sono favoreli alla meloni, così come su byoblu son tutti favorevoli su claudio messora, su repubblica sulla sinistra ecc ecc.



Puoi guardare tutti i video che vuoi, anche quelli di france24.
Sono tutti per la "linea" dell'italia. 
E tutti contro micron.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Puoi guardare tutti i video che vuoi, anche quelli di france24.
> Sono tutti per la "linea" dell'italia.
> E tutti contro micron.


Assolutamente, oltre tutto vengono citati canali senza conoscere la tendenza delle risposte degli iscritti (tutti pro-Meloni anche lì).


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Io non conosco i dati. Davvero, non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti stranieri sul totale degli stranieri né quale sia la percentuale di delinquenti italiani sul totale degli italiani. Dubito che ci siano dati in proposito. A meno che non si voglia usare capziosamente quello dei numeri di persone in galera.


ma vivi su marte o stai trollando?
quelli che rubano in casa di qualcuno o in un negozio o macchine o spacciatori ecc, secondo te sono di bolzano? mai sentito di nessun furto da te? dove vivi che mi trasferisco?



sunburn ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i numeri delle persone in galera. Nel 100% dei casi si scopre un crimine e ne viene individuato, processato, condannato e assicurato alle patrie galere il responsabile? Se sì, siamo un Paese sicurissimo con soli 54mila delinquenti e con attualmente 0 criminali in giro a far danni, oltre a essere un Paese efficientissimo dal punto di vista dell’operato/funzionamento delle forze dell’ordine e della giustizia.
> Se il dato dei crimini scoperti e sanzionati è, come invece io pensavo fino a dieci minuti fa, parecchi ordini di grandezza inferiore al 100%, allora il dato delle persone in carcere non è significativo per stabilire le percentuali reali delle persone che delinquono.
> Mi sembra proprio logica spicciolissima… Ma se mi dice che adesso ci sono zero criminali in giro, mi sento sollevato.
> 
> Chiudo OT perché già siamo OTTISSIMO


ma quando analizzi l'acqua di un mare per vedere se è pulita, ne analizzi un campione o analizzi tutto il mare scusa  .
ma che roba stai dicendo?
54.000 detenuti è statisticamente significativo, non parliamo di 50 detenuti.
dai su... la statistica funziona così, si prende un campione. si presuppone che la distribuzione di quei 50.000 sia uguale o comunque quasi uguale su 500.000 e anche 5M.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure tu???
> 
> Beati voi che non uscite dall' ufficio e non vi mischiate con la plebe
> 
> ...


ma tu sei un lurido aziendalista allora ahahahah.
le condizioni nelle aziende sono metalmeccaniche sono ben al di sotto della soglia di legalità e sicurezza.
senza gli extracomunitari, i ricconi sarebbero costretti a mettersi in regola e pagare anche più stipendi.
a causa di sta gente che si fa schiavizzare per bisogno, ci rimettono tutti.
tu parli così perchè non lavori alle macchine, troppo comoda!! mettiti nei panni di chi ci deve lavorare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Devil, non c'è discussione.
> 
> Non dubito che dove producano cibo, anche solo per immagine, non ci piazzino africani vari.
> 
> ...


80% stranieri come minimo nei lavori pesanti e sporchi, nonn ci sono discussioni.
è impressionante.
e gli infortuni seguono queste percentuali. 
hai ragione ovviamente qui.


----------



## sunburn (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quando analizzi l'acqua di un mare per vedere se è pulita, ne analizzi un campione o analizzi tutto il mare scusa  .
> ma che roba stai dicendo?
> 54.000 detenuti è statisticamente significativo, non parliamo di 50 detenuti.
> dai su... la statistica funziona così, si prende un campione. si presuppone che la distribuzione di quei 50.000 sia uguale o comunque quasi uguale su 500.000 e anche 5M.


Se prelevi il campione d’acqua vicino a uno scarico fognario illegale, il campione è indicativo della purezza delle acque di tutto il mare?


----------



## JDT (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu sei un lurido aziendalista allora ahahahah.
> le condizioni nelle aziende sono metalmeccaniche sono ben al di sotto della soglia di legalità e sicurezza.
> senza gli extracomunitari, i ricconi sarebbero costretti a mettersi in regola e pagare anche più stipendi.
> a causa di sta gente che si fa schiavizzare per bisogno, ci rimettono tutti.
> tu parli così perchè non lavori alle macchine, troppo comoda!! mettiti nei panni di chi ci deve lavorare.


Si, ma se gli imponi di metterli in regola con i costi attuali, loro delocalizzano nell'Est Europa. Io ho pochi dipendenti, ma guarda anche l'altra parte, ..l'Europa è marcia e va completamente riformulata, ed il fatto che si è aperta una crisi internazionale per un centinaio di poveri cristi nè è l'esempio perfetto.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu sei un lurido aziendalista allora ahahahah.
> le condizioni nelle aziende sono metalmeccaniche sono ben al di sotto della soglia di legalità e sicurezza.
> senza gli extracomunitari, i ricconi sarebbero costretti a mettersi in regola e pagare anche più stipendi.
> a causa di sta gente che si fa schiavizzare per bisogno, ci rimettono tutti.
> tu parli così perchè non lavori alle macchine, troppo comoda!! mettiti nei panni di chi ci deve lavorare.



Da 0 a 100, in questo post sei riuscito a sbagliare 101 

Non è cosi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se prelevi il campione d’acqua vicino a uno scarico fognario illegale, il campione è indicativo della purezza delle acque di tutto il mare?


se lo prelevi vicino allo scarico avrai la purezza della zona dello scarico, se lo prelevi nel mare avrai la purezza del mare.
se tu li prelevi su tutta italia (i 54.000) avrai l'andamento di tutta italia.
il concetto che ti sei perso è che la statistica si fa così, con dei campioni, mica con tutti i potenziali carcerati del paese.
è lo stesso modo in cui fanno le stime degli ascolti tv o i sondaggi politici o la qualità nelle aziende o qualsiasi altra cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da 0 a 100, in questo post sei riuscito a sbagliare 101
> 
> Non è cosi...


si però non mi hai risposto.
la realtà è questa al 100x100.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Si, ma se gli imponi di metterli in regola con i costi attuali, loro delocalizzano nell'Est Europa. Io ho pochi dipendenti, ma guarda anche l'altra parte, ..l'Europa è marcia e va completamente riformulata, ed il fatto che si è aperta una crisi internazionale per un centinaio di poveri cristi nè è l'esempio perfetto.


guarda questo è un altro discorso. bisogna porre rimedio anche a questo ma da qualche parte bisogna cominciare.
in ogni modo delocalizzano ugualmente, perchè sono dei luridi vampiri assetati di soldi.
io parlo delle grandi aziende non delle micro attività.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però non mi hai risposto.
> la realtà è questa al 100x100.



È tutto l' opposto di quello che hai scritto!

Io so benissimo di che parlo, il lavoro degli extracomunitari a 18 anni l' ho fatto per un anno, il fatto che adesso io comandi la baracca è solo perché sono un mezzo genio, tutto merito mio  

Scherzo suo genio, ma non sul mio mertito.

Sulla sicurezza, per le realtà che ho visto io, non lavorano in condizioni pericolose, manco per nulla.
Dove lavoro io.

Ma sono sicuro che pure nelle aziende grosse sia ancora più sicuro.

Certo, fanno cose più pericolose che spostare una penna.

Son lavori di merd* quelli che fanno perche sono sporchi, pesanti, senza sbocchi,.noiosi, intercambiallbili.

Io non vedo un saldatore.under 25, da almeno 20 anni, italiano.
Per fare un esempio

Non capisco perché questa storia non piaccia.
Mica insulto gli italiani, è realtà.

Io stesso non andrei più a fare lavori di quel.tipo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È tutto l' opposto di quello che hai scritto!
> 
> Io so benissimo di che parlo, il lavoro degli extracomunitari a 18 anni l' ho fatto per un anno, il fatto che adesso io comandi la baracca è solo perché sono un mezzo genio, tutto merito mio
> 
> ...


ma per favore dai ma dove cacchio lavori, se ti mando la lista infortuni delle aziende metalmeccaniche è peggio della lista infortuni del donbass. ma lavori nel farmaceutico te? o quanti dipendenti avete? 15?
e poi oltre agli infortuni c'è la qualità. qualità dell'aria? temperatura? pulizia? scarichi dei rifiuti dell'azienda? nessuno è in regola in niente.
gli industriali vogliono le risorse per tener basso il costo del lavoro, non è un caso che siano tutti collusi con la sinistra.

ovvio che capo reparto lo diventa l'italiano per la maggior parte dei casi, per tanti motivi.

non è che non piace la storia, è che è una cavolata assurda. basta farsi un giro in una produzione di una grande azienda.
mica tutte sono così ma la maggior parte.
più puntano a tenere bassi i costi e sulla quantità, e più le condizioni van tenute scarse e quindi accettano solo extra, ma è così in tutto il mondo guarda i cinesi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda questo è un altro discorso. bisogna porre rimedio anche a questo ma da qualche parte bisogna cominciare.
> in ogni modo delocalizzano ugualmente, perchè sono dei luridi vampiri assetati di soldi.
> io parlo delle grandi aziende non delle micro attività.


bisognerebbe uscire da questa visione manichea del mondo fatta di buoni e cattivi, alla fine chi gestisce un'azienda è un essere umano come gli altri e gli essere umani tendono a cercare la convenienza e si spostano dove la trovano, alla fine come pure il povero tizio si sposta nel supermercato dove trova il prodotto in offerta, cosi l'imprenditore si sposta dove trova il lavoro che costa meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bisognerebbe uscire da questa visione manichea del mondo fatta di buoni e cattivi, alla fine chi gestisce un'azienda è un essere umano come gli altri e gli essere umani tendono a cercare la convenienza e si spostano dove la trovano, alla fine come pure il povero tizio si sposta nel supermercato dove trovo il prodotto in offerta e cosi l'imprenditore si sposta dove trova il lavoro che costa meno.


certo sono esseri umani che cambiano la porsche ogni 6 mesi.
non è che son cattivi, sono come tutti gli altri, il problema è lo stato che in cambio di stecche gli permette di schiacciare il mercato ed anche tutte le piccole aziende.
è lo stato che non deve permettere che accadano certe cose e questa disparità di ricchezza.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per favore dai ma dove cacchio lavori, se ti mando la lista infortuni delle aziende metalmeccaniche è peggio della lista infortuni del donbass. ma lavori nel farmaceutico te? o quanti dipendenti avete? 15?
> e poi oltre agli infortuni c'è la qualità. qualità dell'aria? temperatura? pulizia? scarichi dei rifiuti dell'azienda? nessuno è in regola in niente.
> gli industriali vogliono le risorse per tener basso il costo del lavoro, non è un caso che siano tutti collusi con la sinistra.
> 
> ...



Non sono per nulla d' accordo.

Gli infortuni ci sono perché è un lavoro intrinsecamente pericoloso.

Per quanto possibile, si cerca sempre di seguire le norme di sicurezza il più possibile.

Spesso sono irrealizzabili, molto semplicemente, talmente assurde che è il lavoratore in primis a non seguirle perché complicherebbe dannatamente il lavoro.

Purtroppo in un azienda metalmeccanica ci saranno sempre più infortuni che in un negozio di scarpe.

Ti garantisco che la maggior parte degli imprenditori non vanno a cercarsi infortuni, ci sono troppi casini se capita qualcosa, non per bontà.

Ma come ti ho detto, molte norme di sicurezza, se vai a dire all operaio di osservarle ti manda a cuoo fan.

Io dovrei mettere il caschetto nelle mie infinite "gite" per i nostri capannoni, lo metto? Manco per sogno.

Un giorno mi cadrà qualcosa sulla capoccia? Possibile
Sui giornali scriveranno che non venivano osservate le norme di sicurezza.
Che è vero, ma spesso è il lavoratore che non le segue.

Cerca in valpadana, ne morirà almeno 1 al.mese schiacciato dai carichi sotto il carroponte.
Ti assicuro che il mio titolare quando vede un carico sospeso e la gente sotto caccia degli urli che tremano le pareti, e cosi son certo tutti gli altri, pensi verrà ascoltato?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo sono esseri umani che cambiano la porsche ogni 6 mesi.
> non è che son cattivi, sono come tutti gli altri, il problema è lo stato che in cambio di stecche gli permette di schiacciare il mercato ed anche tutte le piccole aziende.
> è lo stato che non deve permettere che accadano certe cose e questa disparità di ricchezza.


ma pure sta visione delle piccole aziende buone contro i cattivoni delle multinazionali lascia il tempo che trova, ho preso piu inculature nelle piccole aziende che nelle multinazionali, ci nascondiamo dietro la narrazione che nella piccola azienda è una famiglia e che nelle multinazionali vieni trattato come un numero, pero nella multinazionali ti vengono riconosciuti tutti i diritti e nell'azienda a conduzione famigliare con la scusa delle crisi, con il padrone che minaccia chiusure ogni giorno sei costretto a subire di ogni, e poi alla fine da buon italiano chiagni e fotti quello col porche è il padrone e tu vai in giro in panda


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure sta visione delle piccole aziende buone contro i cattivoni delle multinazionali lascia il tempo che trova, ho preso piu inculature nelle piccole aziende che nelle multinazionali, ci nascondiamo dietro la narrazione che nella piccola azienda è una famiglia e che nelle multinazionali vieni trattato come un numero, pero nella multinazionali ti vengono riconosciuti tutti i diritti e nell'azienda a conduzione famigliare con la scusa delle crisi, con il padrone che minaccia chiusure ogni giorno sei costretto a subire di ogni, e poi alla fine da buon italiani chiagni e fotti quello col porche è il padrone e tu vai in giro in panda


ma se ti ho appena scritto che sono tutti uguali? ognuno cerca di inculare il prossimo, ovviamente, ma lo stato tutela le grosse aziende perchè da loro prende grosse stecche mandandogli mano d'opera a bassissimo costo e bassissime pretese.
loro puntano sulla quantità e i costi bassi e si mangiano le piccole aziende. questo in tutto il mondo e in tutti gli ambiti.
è un grosso problema questo qui. si abbassano i salari medi e non puoi avere pretese perchè o accetti o non mangi.
non puoi aprire più il negozietto perchè ci sono 30 esselunga che fanno i prezzi più bassi.
è la schiavitù dei giorni nostri questa.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se ti ho appena scritto che sono tutti uguali? ognuno cerca di inculare il prossimo, ovviamente, ma lo stato tutela le grosse aziende perchè da loro prende grosse stecche mandandogli mano d'opera a bassissimo costo e bassissime pretese.
> loro puntano sulla quantità e i costi bassi e si mangiano le piccole aziende. questo in tutto il mondo e in tutti gli ambiti.
> è un grosso problema questo qui. si abbassano i salari medi e non puoi avere pretese perchè o accetti o non mangi.
> non puoi aprire più il negozietto perchè ci sono 30 esselunga che fanno i prezzi più bassi.
> è la schiavitù dei giorni nostri questa.



Ma perché credi che nel metalmeccanico gli immigrati siano sottopagati?
Guarda che non è affatto vero....

Prendono quanto un italiano, non puoi deciderlo tu.
Ci sono i CCNL
La differenza è che un immigrato si deve accontentare, un italiano appena trova di meglio se il lavoro non è appagante se ne va...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se ti ho appena scritto che sono tutti uguali? ognuno cerca di inculare il prossimo, ovviamente, ma lo stato tutela le grosse aziende perchè da loro prende grosse stecche mandandogli mano d'opera a bassissimo costo e bassissime pretese.
> loro puntano sulla quantità e i costi bassi e si mangiano le piccole aziende. questo in tutto il mondo e in tutti gli ambiti.
> è un grosso problema questo qui. si abbassano i salari medi e non puoi avere pretese perchè o accetti o non mangi.
> non puoi aprire più il negozietto perchè ci sono 30 esselunga che fanno i prezzi più bassi.
> è la schiavitù dei giorni nostri questa.


ma il problema dell'italia è proprio il negozietto, il negozietto è inefficiente e nonostante sia inefficiente se riesce a stare sul mercato significa che non rispetta le regole, per farla breve se nella vita fai il magazziniere per te è meglio fare il magazziniere nell'esselunga piuttosto che il magazziniere nel supermercato a conduzione famigliare, nel primo caso sai che hai tutti i diritti garantiti nel secondo se non hai scelta devi abbassare il capo e dire "zi badrone"


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla d' accordo.
> 
> Gli infortuni ci sono perché è un lavoro intrinsecamente pericoloso.
> 
> ...


il lavoro è pericoloso, ma bypassare le sicurezze per avere più resa (e quando succede qualcosa dare la colpa all'operaio) è uno stile che si addice molto di più alle risorse, che non sanno neanche il significato della parola "avvocato" e "diritti".
io ho visto gente perdere braccia e mani e beccarsi la colpa dell'accaduto, lascia stare.
gente con la faccia bruciata da metalli fusi e perdere occhi.. e beccarsi la colpa.

nessuno va a cercare infortuni, ma cercano l'equilibrio tra gli infortuni e la resa aziendale. equilibrio che cambia se hai italiani o extracomunitari a libro paga.

non è questione di caschetto o scarpe antiinfortunistiche, su quello hai ragione, è questione di bypassare sensori di sicurezza, non fare manutenzione perchè devi produrre, respirare aria sporca, lavorare a temperature non umane in inverno ed estate...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma perché credi che nel metalmeccanico gli immigrati siano sottopagati?
> Guarda che non è affatto vero....
> 
> Prendono quanto un italiano, non puoi deciderlo tu.
> ...


infatti è così come dici, ma con meno immigrati mancherebbe forza lavoro e le grandi aziende sarebbero costrette ad offrire condizioni migliori per andare avanti ed attrarre più italiani. guadagnando meno.
invece così le condizioni possono rimanere scarse, è la legge della domanda e dell'offerta no! spendono meno e a fine anno guadagnano di più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma il problema dell'italia è proprio il negozietto, il negozietto è inefficiente e nonostante sia inefficiente se riesce a stare sul mercato significa che non rispetta le regole, per farla breve se nella vita fai il magazziniere per te è meglio fare il magazziniere nell'esselunga piuttosto che il magazziniere nel supermercato a conduzione famigliare, nel primo caso sai che hai tutti i diritti garantiti nel secondo se non hai scelta devi abbassare il capo e dire "zi badrone"


ci può stare, ma se non hai i negozietti che ti fanno concorrenza, il padrone dell'esselunga dice che gli stipendi si abbassano e ti fai dei turni osceni a vita.
non ti sta bene? ne trova altri 40000 al tuo posto.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il lavoro è pericoloso, ma bypassare le sicurezze per avere più resa (e quando succede qualcosa dare la colpa all'operaio) è uno stile che si addice molto di più alle risorse, che non sanno neanche il significato della parola "avvocato" e "diritti".
> io ho visto gente perdere braccia e mani e beccarsi la colpa dell'accaduto, lascia stare.
> gente con la faccia bruciata da metalli fusi e perdere occhi.. e beccarsi la colpa.
> 
> ...



Magari avrai avuto esperienze diverse.

Ma io parlo con una marea di titolari di azienda, non c è nessuno e mai sentito nemmeno per scherzo qualcuno che mandasse al macero un qualunque dipendente.
Nessuno vuole casini, per le commesse massive e lotti immensi la produzione è già da un pezzo nei paesi orientali dove le norme di sicurezza non esistono.
Basta vedere su youtube come lavorano, in Italia non è più cosi da un pezzo dai!

Davvero, mai sentito mezza volta un imprenditore far fare qualcosa ad un immigrato perché pericoloso!
Non ne vale assolutamente la pena.

Che capita, che certe tipologie di lavoro, magari dove si respira mer*a, vengano fatte da stranieri, ma non in quanto stranieri, ma perché gli italiani non lo fanno e gli stranieri sono disposti a farlo.

Dietro lauto compenso, un mio amico in banca spesso mi dice che arrivano n....ri sporchi da capo a piedi che prendono 2 o 3 mila euro al mese.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti è così come dici, ma con meno immigrati mancherebbe forza lavoro e le grandi aziende sarebbero costrette ad offrire condizioni migliori per andare avanti ed attrarre più italiani. guadagnando meno.
> invece così le condizioni possono rimanere scarse, è la legge della domanda e dell'offerta no! spendono meno e a fine anno guadagnano di più.



Molto più semplice, nella.manifattura se vogliamo continuare a farla, non si andrà mai oltre una certa soglia.

Altrimenti non lavoreremo più del tutto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2022)

Questi teatrini alla fine portano a poco o nulla. Tanto lo sappiamo che geograficamente siamo a due passi dal Africa e che arriveranno sempre qui. E le navi in mare un paese civile non può rispedirle. Quindi si tratta Di farci dare miliardate su miliardate almeno e mandare qualcuno con qualche neurone a negoziare in Libia e Tunisia (ovvero pagare tangenti) per tenersi i migranti e limitare il flusso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci può stare, ma se non hai i negozietti che ti fanno concorrenza, il padrone dell'esselunga dice che gli stipendi si abbassano e ti fai dei turni osceni a vita.
> non ti sta bene? ne trova altri 40000 al tuo posto.


la concorrenza all'esselunga non la fa il negozietto, se vuoi fare la concorrenza all'esselunga devi permettere che arrivi un'altro player grosso delle stesse dimensioni, invece in italia anziche creare il contesto adatto alla crescita di aziende grandi, strutturate ed efficienti si pensa a fare il regalino alle partite ive innalzando la soglia per le tasse fino a 100 mila euro


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Questi teatrini alla fine portano a poco o nulla. Tanto lo sappiamo che geograficamente siamo a due passi dal Africa e che arriveranno sempre qui. E le navi in mare un paese civile non può rispedirle. Quindi si tratta Di farci dare miliardate su miliardate almeno e mandare qualcuno con qualche neurone a negoziare in Libia e Tunisia (ovvero pagare tangenti) per tenersi i migranti e limitare il flusso



Sì ma se non fai così le miliardate non arrivano. Perché se tu chiudi tutto poi vedi che le spendono gli altri le miliardate per gestire tutto l'afflusso.

Poi c'è poco da fare, quando arrivano vanno redistribuiti con certezza e stop. Il nostro paese non può (e non deve) essere un punto di accumulazione di altra gente.

O si danno una regolata in Africa e procreano per quanto sostentano, o si chiude ogni cosa. Volete la civiltà? Allora ringraziate che vi viene offerta, e adeguatevi. Altrimenti ognuno per sé e Dio per tutti, si è vista la famosa solidarietà dove porta.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la concorrenza all'esselunga non la fa il negozietto, se vuoi fare la concorrenza all'esselunga devi permettere che arrivi un'altro player grosso delle stesse dimensioni, invece in italia anziche creare il contesto adatto alla crescita di aziende grandi, strutturate ed efficienti si pensa a fare il regalino alle partite ive innalzando la soglia per le tasse fino a 100 mila euro



Io sto pensando di proporre al mio titolare di assumermi come consulente.

Apro partita iva e guadagno il doppio senza fare mezzo sforzo in più con una tassazione cosi ridicola...

Dovrei fare i conti, sono un pò ignorante in materia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì ma se non fai così le miliardate non arrivano. Perché se tu chiudi tutto poi vedi che le spendono gli altri le miliardate per gestire tutto l'afflusso.
> 
> Poi c'è poco da fare, quando arrivano vanno redistribuiti con certezza e stop. Il nostro paese non può (e non deve) essere un punto di accumulazione di altra gente.
> 
> O si danno una regolata in Africa e procreano per quanto sostentano, o si chiude ogni cosa. Volete la civiltà? Allora ringraziate che vi viene offerta, e adeguatevi. Altrimenti ognuno per sé e Dio per tutti, si è vista la famosa solidarietà dove porta.



esatto, redistribuzione certa e rapida appena arrivano. Miliardate all Italia che gli accoglie. Però bisogna sempre agire nel diritto europeo e internazionale altrimenti lo prendiamo in quel posto


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto, redistribuzione certa e rapida appena arrivano. Miliardate all Italia che gli accoglie. Però bisogna sempre agire nel diritto europeo e internazionale altrimenti lo prendiamo in quel posto



Perfetto.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto, redistribuzione certa e rapida appena arrivano. Miliardate all Italia che gli accoglie. Però bisogna sempre agire nel diritto europeo e internazionale altrimenti lo prendiamo in quel posto


se però i soldi li incassano le 4 zecche col finto centro di accoglienza, preferisco meno soldi e meno migranti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sto pensando di proporre al mio titolare di assumermi come consulente.
> 
> Apro partita iva e guadagno il doppio senza fare mezzo sforzo in più con una tassazione cosi ridicola...
> 
> Dovrei fare i conti, sono un pò ignorante in materia.


visto che vogliono aumentare il limite dei contanti a 10 mila, se eccedi la soglia dei 100 mila, i restanti te li fai girare a nero


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> visto che vogliono aumentare il limite dei contanti a 10 mila, se accedi la soglia dei 100 mila, i restanti te li fai girare a nero



Si si, io sono un cittadino modello.

Ma se mi voto al male, Walter White mi fa un baffo.

Devono raddrizzare la barra al Governo oppure molti lo faranno...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto, redistribuzione certa e rapida appena arrivano. Miliardate all Italia che gli accoglie. Però bisogna sempre agire nel diritto europeo e internazionale altrimenti lo prendiamo in quel posto



E fino ad adesso dove lo abbiamo preso, se non in quel posto? Ma è una novità, questa?

La cosa deve terminare, e bisogna far capire a forza che la comunità mondiale deve smetterla di gozzovigliare, continuando a mantenere quei posti un ghetto, per interessi geopolitici. Se la vedano loro se deve continuare così, onori ed oneri.

Perciò, o si danno una regolata oppure arrivederci, a me continuare a subire le minacce da Francia, UE e ONU mi avrebbe scocciato, e vivere sotto l'osteggiamento per raccattarsi la feccia da ogni dove ne faccio a meno.

Io mi sono rotto di lavorare e pagare le tasse anche per altri. E' già stato detto che c'è ampia disponibilità ad aiutare, ma ogni nazione deve essere in grado di andare avanti con le proprie gambe.

Quelli che dicono che la cosa non può essere risolta e continuerà in eterno sono degli emeriti babbei visionari, e mi fermo qui, perché certi discorsi non li concepirebbe logicamente nemmeno un bimbo dell'asilo.


----------

